# Welcome Back NHL



## LordStanley

Oh how I missed thee


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Oh how I missed thee





A good start for both PA teams.


----------



## Freefaller

*agree 100%*



LordStanley said:


> Oh how I missed thee



Let's go CAPS!


----------



## Sweet 16

Life begins anew!!!


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> A good start for both PA teams.



Yes it was!  I tired to stay up and watch the pens game, but I crashed out on the couch.  I was surprised it ended in a shootout.


----------



## chess

ROCK da RED !!!!!


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Yes it was!  I tired to stay up and watch the pens game, but I crashed out on the couch.  I was surprised it ended in a shootout.



I wasn't surprised one bit, as I was staying up until the end, and had to wake up at 5:45 this morning.  So it just *had* to go on until 1am.  It was worth it, though.


----------



## Hank

I have to admit I am trying to remain optimistic about this upcoming season... Part of me wanted to see Bruce go and I am quite surprised they kept him. We still have no proven solid goaltending. Volkoun is just another Theodore, but may shine now that he has better players in front of him. Why they keep signing Sasha for 1 year contracts is beyond me, just let him go... Perreault should have been on the roster all year last year, so good to see him make it. Joel Ward was a good pickup. Poti is already hurt and probably will be missing for a good chunk of the season....Bruce needs to let Ovi be Ovi... Too much time lat year spreading the puck around, he needs to shoot that rocket at will! So, yeah. Bring the season on!!


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> I have to admit I am trying to remain optimistic about this upcoming season... Part of me wanted to see Bruce go and I am quite surprised they kept him. We still have no proven solid goaltending. Volkoun is just another Theodore, but may shine now that he has better players in front of him. Why they keep signing Sasha for 1 year contracts is beyond me, just let him go... Perreault should have been on the roster all year last year, so good to see him make it. Joel Ward was a good pickup. Poti is already hurt and probably will be missing for a good chunk of the season....Bruce needs to let Ovi be Ovi... Too much time lat year spreading the puck around, he needs to shoot that rocket at will! So, yeah. Bring the season on!!


I just might disagree with everything you said there.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> I just might disagree with everything you said there.



So........


----------



## Hank

Varly with the shutout against Boston.... Caps tenders are shakkkyyy!!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Vokoun looked like swiss cheese tonight against Tampa.


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Vokoun looked like swiss cheese tonight against Tampa.



Thankfully he stepped it up for the shootout! 3-5 per game is not going to cut it!


----------



## Sweet 16

Peter Forsberg said:


> Vokoun looked like swiss cheese tonight against Tampa.



The same can be said of Roli, although he was even swiss-cheesier because we scored two more goals on him!

LET'S' GO CAPS!!!


----------



## Hank

Caps offense is swarming. Their bench is deep!


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> Varly with the shutout against Boston.... Caps tenders are shakkkyyy!!!


Not shaky enough.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> Not shaky enough.



Voks better step up or he is going to find himself in Hershey! Holtby got a taste last year and I am sure he is ready to compete!


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> Voks better step up or he is going to find himself in Hershey! Holtby got a taste last year and I am sure he is ready to compete!


It's two games.  After last season, I'm not much worried about our goal-tending.

When discussing worries, I'd start with our power play.  We should be dominating with this talent on the power play.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> When discussing worries, I'd start with our power play.  We should be dominating with this talent on the power play.



Same woes as last season. Two seasons ago it was dangerous.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Bit of advice Beagle keep the gloves on.


----------



## BuddyLee

Vol looked awesome tonight.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> Bit of advice Beagle keep the gloves on.



  He learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## Baz

BuddyLee said:


> Vol looked awesome tonight.



He certainly looked like the upgrade the Caps are hoping for.


----------



## desertrat

Peter Forsberg said:


> Bit of advice Beagle keep the gloves on.



Someone should kick Asham's butt next time. Those little gestures were totally uncalled for.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

desertrat said:


> Someone should kick Asham's butt next time. Those little gestures were totally uncalled for.


Yeah that was not cool not to mention Asham jumped in for Letang.


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Yeah that was not cool not to mention Asham jumped in for Letang.



Letang is a puss


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> Vol looked awesome tonight.



much better performance


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> Letang is a puss


Asham isn't...Beagle should have stayed in his doghouse with the puppies.


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Asham isn't...Beagle should have stayed in his doghouse with the puppies.



Whatever.... we got the W and thats all that matters...:shrug:


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Asham isn't...Beagle should have stayed in his doghouse with the puppies.



How long did it take you to come up with that one anyway? :lame:


----------



## desertrat

Peter Forsberg said:


> Asham isn't...Beagle should have stayed in his doghouse with the puppies.



Yep, Asham was just protecting. I stil hope they go after him next meeting though. I think it wil be a while before Beagle tries to get tough again. Maybe some lessons on how to avoid a punch straight to the face?


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> How long did it take you to come up with that one anyway? :lame:


 There's a Vick joke in there somewhere.


----------



## thakidistight

Arron Asham is a marked man. Poor bastard.


----------



## desertrat

thakidistight said:


> Arron Asham is a marked man. Poor bastard.



 Knock the f* out of him, someone! He is a cocky little bastard and I, for one, don't buy his apollogies.


----------



## Sweet 16

desertrat said:


> Knock the f* out of him, someone! He is a cocky little bastard and I, for one, don't buy his apollogies.



Only 7 short weeks until the rematch...on home ice.  A$$man better wear some body armor!


----------



## Baz

thakidistight said:


> Arron Asham is a marked man. Poor bastard.





desertrat said:


> Knock the f* out of him, someone! He is a cocky little bastard and I, for one, don't buy his apollogies.





Sweet 16 said:


> Only 7 short weeks until the rematch...on home ice.  A$$man better wear some body armor!





You've got nobody on your team to "take out Asham".   

Snoopy had delusions and thought he was tough.  He learned otherwise.  Much like the Capitals franchise.


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> You've got nobody on your team to "take out Asham".
> 
> Snoopy had delusions and *thought he was tough.  He learned otherwise*.  Much like the Capitals franchise.



So, how's Cindy feeling these days?


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> So, how's Cindy feeling these days?



Much better than Snoopy is.


----------



## desertrat

Baz said:


> You've got nobody on your team to "take out Asham".
> 
> Snoopy had delusions and thought he was tough.  He learned otherwise.  Much like the Capitals franchise.



I think Erskin could handle him. Quite well.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

This is getting good... I like it. Oventrick really he should worry about scoring 1 goal let alone 3.


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> So, how's Cindy feeling these days?


----------



## thakidistight

Baz said:


> You've got nobody on your team to "take out Asham".
> 
> Snoopy had delusions and thought he was tough.  He learned otherwise.  Much like the Capitals franchise.




 Because youre obviously so well versed on the Capitals...Oh well, now Asham has to wait till December for an ass whoopin.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Another goodnight in goal for Vokoun.  Caps played kind of sloppy tonight and Vokoun kept them in the game.

Caps getting D J King warmed up for Penquin rematch, although its still a long way off.  Erskine and Chimera would be a good match for Asham.

Pittsburgh needs a goon like Asham to protect Cindy.  Caps dont really need someone to protect Ovie cause he can take care of himself.


----------



## Baz

You think Asham is a goon?


----------



## struggler44

Hank said:


>



 I'll take "what does Carol Brady wash down the drain after use of a tainted bottle of Massengill" for $100 Alex.......

(Kinda dry but it was all I can come up with)


----------



## Hank

I am really liking Marcus Johansson. He is developing well in the NHL.


----------



## desertrat

Baz said:


> You think Asham is a goon?



Maybe a goonlett?


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> You think Asham is a goon?



Let's see... I think 281 penalty minutes in two seasons would be defined a goon although he has a slight propensity to score. Do you know your team?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> I am really liking Marcus Johansson. He is developing well in the NHL.


He is sneaky fast.


----------



## desertrat

Capitals player fine; Asham criticizes Ovechkin â€“ USATODAY.com



> "The rivalry is back," Asham said. "I'm sure the next game is going to have a lot of fireworks. It's going to be a fun game."





Ya think?


----------



## LordStanley

this whole thread makes me


----------



## Baz

desertrat said:


> Maybe a goonlett?


----------



## Sweet 16

desertrat said:


> Capitals player fine; Asham criticizes Ovechkin â€“ USATODAY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?



WTH does Ovie's "hot stick" move have to do with anything?  Nice try a-hole, but your move was still classless and trying to deflect blame doesn't make it any better. You still have a bulls-eye on your back and I hope Ovie-the-bull gives you the horns next time!


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> WTH does Ovie's "hot stick" move have to do with anything?
> ...



The point Asham was making is Ovechkin is certainly not a person who has any right to be calling out other players for being classless.   Also, there was nothing classless about knocking Beagle out, it was the gesture afterwards which Asham apologized for.


----------



## desertrat

Sweet 16 said:


> WTH does Ovie's "hot stick" move have to do with anything?  Nice try a-hole, but your move was still classless and trying to deflect blame doesn't make it any better. You still have a bulls-eye on your back and I hope Ovie-the-bull gives you the horns next time!





Baz said:


> The point Asham was making is Ovechkin is certainly not a person who has any right to be calling out other players for being classless.   Also, there was nothing classless about knocking Beagle out, it was the gesture afterwards which Asham apologized for.



Celebrating for diffent reasons entirely.


----------



## Hank

desertrat said:


> Celebrating for diffent reasons entirely.



Baz won't understand your comment.


----------



## desertrat

Hank said:


> Baz won't understand your comment.



Now that I read it, I don't either.  I meant different.


----------



## Hank

desertrat said:


> Now that I read it, I don't either.  I meant different.



He still won't understand it...


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> The point Asham was making is Ovechkin is certainly not a person who has any right to be calling out other players for being classless.   Also, there was nothing classless about knocking Beagle out, it was the gesture afterwards which Asham apologized for.



Please enlighten me on how Ovi would be considered "classless"....


----------



## LordStanley

Jay Beagle 6'3" 215lbs.

Arron Asham 5'11" 205lbs.
Kris Letang 6'  201lbs.


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> Jay Beagle 6'3" 215lbs.
> 
> Arron Asham 5'11" 205lbs.
> Kris Letang 6'  201lbs.



And what does this prove? I don't get it....


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> And what does this prove? I don't get it....



maybe that he should pick on someone his own size since he got his ass kicked by someone smaller... Wait that wont work either


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> maybe that he should pick on someone his own size since he got his ass kicked by someone smaller... Wait that wont work either



ehhhh...usually the smaller dudes have retard strength.... And Beagle is hardly known for his fighting prowess...hell, he is hardly known at all...


----------



## Sweet 16

desertrat said:


> Now that I read it, I don't either.  I meant different.



I know what you meant and you were right.  Ovie's was celebrating a personal and professional milestone and the other was a classless celebration of an injured player.  Way different.  I wonder what he would have done if Beags hadn't come-to right away.


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> I know what you meant and you were right.  Ovie's was celebrating a personal and professional milestone and the other was a classless celebration of an injured player.  Way different.  I wonder what he would have done if Beags hadn't come-to right away.



Damn You!!!!  I wanted to see if that dummy Baz could figure it out!!!


----------



## desertrat

Sweet 16 said:


> I know what you meant and you were right.  Ovie's was celebrating a personal and professional milestone and the other was a classless celebration of an injured player.  Way different.  I wonder what he would have done if Beags hadn't come-to right away.



Well he did bang his stick when he got up. That was good. This guy has obviously spent some time learning how to fight. He ducks the punches and comes back when the time is right. Its not the size of the dog in the fight and all that...


----------



## LordStanley

Sweet 16 said:


> I know what you meant and you were right.  Ovie's was celebrating a personal and professional milestone and the other was a classless celebration of an injured player.  Way different.  I wonder what he would have done if Beags hadn't come-to right away.



Im by no means taking Ashams side, but Asham didnt celebrate an injury.  Unless you consider being knocked out after you innitiate a fight being injured... When Asham realized he busted the hell out of beagles mouth and was injured, he did what all decent hockey players do.... he banged his stick on the glass in respect.....

when two hockey players square off one of them is gonna get hurt!  why should the winner feel sorry for the looser?

Any true hockey warrior will chalk this up to a lesson in humility...

I remember not too long ago Domi and Bashear used to taunt the crap out if each other...    Fans loved it and the league didnt seem to mind.  

Grow some thick skin and stop trying to pussify the sport.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

LordStanley said:


> Jay Beagle 6'3" 215lbs.
> 
> Arron Asham 5'11" 205lbs.
> Kris Letang 6'  201lbs.


That's no Snoopy!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

LordStanley said:


> Im by no means taking Ashams side, but Asham didnt celebrate an injury.  Unless you consider being knocked out after you innitiate a fight being injured... When Asham realized he busted the hell out of beagles mouth and was injured, he did what all decent hockey players do.... he banged his stick on the glass in respect.....
> 
> when two hockey players square off one of them is gonna get hurt!  why should the winner feel sorry for the looser?
> 
> Any true hockey warrior will chalk this up to a lesson in humility...
> 
> I remember not too long ago Domi and Bashear used to taunt the crap out if each other...    Fans loved it and the league didnt seem to mind.
> 
> Grow some thick skin and stop trying to pussify the sport.


The sport went to crap when Cindy came into the league. Mario cried Cindy cried.....At least ovenchicken would hit and get hit and not cry about it. Now if you touch a player it's a 2min penalty.


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> The sport went to crap when Cindy came into the league. Mario cried Cindy cried.....At least ovenchicken would hit and get hit and not cry about it. Now if you touch a player it's a 2min penalty.



Pitt lost tonight against the Jets!


----------



## Sweet 16

LordStanley said:


> Im by no means taking Ashams side, but *Asham didnt celebrate an injury.  Unless you consider being knocked out after you innitiate a fight being injured... When Asham realized he busted the hell out of beagles mouth and was injured, he did what all decent hockey players do.... he banged his stick on the glass in respect.....
> *
> when two hockey players square off one of them is gonna get hurt!  why should the winner feel sorry for the looser?
> 
> Any true hockey warrior will chalk this up to a lesson in humility...
> 
> I remember not too long ago Domi and Bashear used to taunt the crap out if each other...    Fans loved it and the league didnt seem to mind.
> 
> Grow some thick skin and stop trying to pussify the sport.



I beg to differ.  He celebrated after he knew Beags was KO'd and still down on the ice, as evidenced from his gestures.  It was only AFTER Beags regained consciousness and got up that he banged his stick.


----------



## LordStanley

Sweet 16 said:


> I beg to differ.  He celebrated after he knew Beags was KO'd and still down on the ice, as evidenced from his gestures.  It was only AFTER Beags regained consciousness and got up that he banged his stick.





Good lord you really missed the point....  Its kind of hard to celebrate knocking someone out, before you knock them out...

Here lets replay the video




-Beagle takes two good shots to the face, falls down.  And if you pay extra close attention, you can see Asham holding his jersey so his head didnt hit the ice.
-Asham immediately skates off towards the penalty Box, doesn’t look back and makes the gesture.  
-Then Asham notices (while sitting in the box) that he really tuned up Beagle.
-When beagle gets up and skates off Asham bangs his stick....

should Asham have made the gesture?  Probably not... but he was on home ice and trying to get the Fans and his team Amped up...

-....so whats the problem???


----------



## Sweet 16

LordStanley said:


> Good lord you really missed the point....  Its kind of hard to celebrate knocking someone out, before you knock them out...
> 
> Here lets replay the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Beagle takes two good shots to the face, falls down.  And if you pay extra close attention, you can see Asham holding his jersey so his head didnt hit the ice.
> -Asham immediately skates off towards the penalty Box, doesn’t look back and makes the gesture.
> -Then Asham notices (while sitting in the box) that he really tuned up Beagle.
> -When beagle gets up and skates off Asham bangs his stick....
> 
> should Asham have made the gesture?  Probably not... but he was on home ice and trying to get the Fans and his team Amped up...
> 
> -....so whats the problem???



Can you please explain it to me again in more detail?  I still don't get it.


----------



## desertrat

LordStanley said:


> Good lord you really missed the point....  Its kind of hard to celebrate knocking someone out, before you knock them out...
> 
> Here lets replay the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Beagle takes two good shots to the face, falls down.  And if you pay extra close attention, you can see Asham holding his jersey so his head didnt hit the ice.
> -Asham immediately skates off towards the penalty Box, doesn’t look back and makes the gesture.
> -Then Asham notices (while sitting in the box) that he really tuned up Beagle.
> -When beagle gets up and skates off Asham bangs his stick....
> 
> should Asham have made the gesture?  Probably not... but he was on home ice and trying to get the Fans and his team Amped up...
> 
> -....so whats the problem???



Hmm, I thought he was getting ready to take another punch, not protect him. Also why the sleeping gesture if he didn't know he knocked him out?


----------



## Hank

It's not like Berube, Brasheer or Iafrate were angels during or after a fight...It's all part of the game and I am sure he got wrapped up in the moment in front of 16,000 fans....


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> It's not like Berube, Brasheer or Iafrate were angels during or after a fight...It's all part of the game and I am sure he got wrapped up in the moment in front of 16,000 fans....


----------



## LordStanley

desertrat said:


> Hmm, I thought he was getting ready to take another punch, not protect him. Also why the sleeping gesture if he didn't know he knocked him out?



Where did I ever say that Asham didnt know he knocked him out???

Of course he knew, which is why he made the gesture... 

What I said was Asham did know that Beagles mouth was all jacked up and was bleading all over the ice....

2 men enter, one man leaves.  

I think some of you Caps fans are more disgusted that it happend to a Capital, than either a penguin or anyother hockey player....


----------



## desertrat

LordStanley said:


> Good lord you really missed the point....  Its kind of hard to celebrate knocking someone out, before you knock them out...
> 
> Here lets replay the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Beagle takes two good shots to the face, falls down.  And if you pay extra close attention, you can see Asham holding his jersey so his head didnt hit the ice.
> *-Asham immediately skates off towards the penalty Box, doesn’t look back and makes the gesture.
> -Then Asham notices (while sitting in the box) that he really tuned up Beagle.*-When beagle gets up and skates off Asham bangs his stick....
> 
> should Asham have made the gesture?  Probably not... but he was on home ice and trying to get the Fans and his team Amped up...
> 
> -....so whats the problem???



Guess I misunderstood these two comments.


----------



## Hank

I love Hunter, but was this considered classless?

Dale Hunter cheapshots Pierre Turgeon - YouTube


----------



## desertrat

LordStanley said:


> Where did I ever say that Asham didnt know he knocked him out???
> 
> Of course he knew, which is why he made the gesture...
> 
> What I said was Asham did know that Beagles mouth was all jacked up and was bleading all over the ice....
> 
> 2 men enter, one man leaves.
> 
> I think some of you Caps fans are more disgusted that it happend to a Capital, than either a penguin or anyother hockey player....



If you are refering to _me_ as a Caps fan point out where that came from.


----------



## BuddyLee

Damn, I can't believe you guys are still arguing over a meaningless fight.

One team won and the other didn't.  The fight did little to spark either team, really.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Another strong game in goal by Vokoun  Gotta a tough game coming Saturday against Red Wings.


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Another strong game in goal by Vokoun  Gotta a tough game coming Saturday against Red Wings.



uhhh... what about Thursday & Philly?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

The SouthEast division is so bad.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> uhhh... what about Thursday & Philly?



Opps, forgot about them.


----------



## BuddyLee

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Opps, forgot about them.


----------



## Hank

Damn!!!! My boys are on fire! Whipped the Flyers ass and Ovie w/ the hat trick!! Isn't Foreskin a Flyers fan??


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Damn!!!! My boys are on fire! Whipped the Flyers ass and Ovie w/ the hat trick!! Isn't Foreskin a Flyers fan??



Great game but Ovie only got 2.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> Damn!!!! My boys are on fire! Whipped the Flyers ass and Ovie w/ the hat trick!! Isn't Foreskin a Flyers fan??


You know you are a bandwagon fan when you give Ovenchicken a hat trick and he only had 2.  I am going to give my best Washigton area fan impression.  How many Cups do you have?


----------



## BuddyLee

Peter Forsberg said:


> You know you are a bandwagon fan when you give Ovenchicken a hat trick and he only had 2. I am going to give my best Washigton area fan impression. How many Cups do you have?


I was wondering where all that Philly passion was tonight.  Half the stadium was empty in the third.

Washington continues to dominate Philly.


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> You know you are a bandwagon fan when you give Ovenchicken a hat trick and he only had 2.  I am going to give my best Washigton area fan impression.  How many Cups do you have?



Give me a break holmes, I am on vacay in Florida trying to follow the game. I thought I saw 3 in the stats. How is Jagr working out for ya?


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> You know you are a bandwagon fan when you give Ovenchicken a hat trick and he only had 2.  I am going to give my best Washigton area fan impression.  How many Cups do you have?



And I am hardly a bandwagon fan. I have been sitting in the stands since you were a glimmer of hope in ur daddy's pants!


----------



## Hank

Was there a goal taken away? I could have sworn the score went up one and when I refreshed gamecast it was gone.


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> Was there a goal taken away? I could have sworn the score went up one and when I refreshed gamecast it was gone.


There was a goal taken away from Backie.  BS contact on the goalie if I heard right on the radio.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> There was a goal taken away from Backie.  BS contact on the goalie if I heard right on the radio.



Right on..... thought so. Thx


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

That was easy tonight bring on the Red Wings.


----------



## chess

Caps played well last night...


----------



## Baz

A very impressive start by the Caps.  They've got a great shot of becoming October Champs.


----------



## LordStanley

I thought it was a great game on both sides, until the third period... 

2-1 to 5-1 in 3 minutes.... :shrug:


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> 2-1 to 5-1 in 3 minutes.... :shrug:


----------



## Sweet 16

LordStanley said:


> I thought it was a great game on both sides, until the third period...
> 
> 2-1 to 5-1 in 3 minutes.... :shrug:



Yeah, Philly wasn't looking too bad until we made them fall flat on their heels!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> And I am hardly a bandwagon fan. I have been sitting in the stands since you were a glimmer of hope in ur daddy's pants!


You are one old B@stard then.


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> You are one old B@stard then.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


>


----------



## Hank

Wow! Caps bench is deep and T-Vo is solid between the pipes!! 

Detroit had only given up 7 goals this season and we matched it in one night!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Damn there getting easier and easier only 75 to go now.  We will be the Dolphins on the NHL undefeated.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> Wow! Caps bench is deep and T-Vo is solid between the pipes!!
> 
> Detroit had only given up 7 goals this season and we matched it in one night!



 Points from 14 different players.  Maybe finally Caps have found their goalie to lead them to the promise land.  He signed with the Caps cause he wanted a chance to maybe finally win a Stanley Cup, Caps got him for a bargain.  Maybe finally with a good team his dream may come true.


----------



## Hank

The NHL's three stars of the week: Kings goaltender Jonathan Quick, Senators center Jason Spezza and Capitals goaltender Tomas Vokoun.


----------



## SoMdDude

Have not been able to catch a whole game yet this season for numerous reasons, and its killing me...but since the Caps are doing so well...maybe I should keep it that way until they loose? LOL


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Peter Forsberg said:


> The SouthEast division is so bad.



A SouthEast division team whipped, (and not a very good one at that ) your  a$$ last night 9 goals.   Think they way overpaid that millionaire goaltender of yours.  I know he didnt start, but came in and gave up 4 goals on 10 shots.


----------



## Hank

I usually don't biatch about officiating, but there were some BS calls in last nights Caps game!

So About Those Penalties…


----------



## kk2187

SoMdDude said:


> Have not been able to catch a whole game yet this season for numerous reasons, and its killing me...but since the Caps are doing so well...maybe I should keep it that way until they loose? LOL



You watched the game last night, didn't you?


----------



## Hank

And of course this bum who should not be officiating in the NHL was on the ice!!!

Stephane Auger to officiate first game in Vancouver since Burrows incident | ProHockeyTalk


----------



## Hank

StÃ©phane Auger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> I usually don't biatch about officiating, but there were some BS calls in last nights Caps game!
> 
> So About Those Penalties…



Ya think?  I was so teed-off I changed the channel for a while and when I came back guess what?  Yep, we were shorthanded (5 on 3) again!  We certainly didn't lose due to a lack of effort.  We outshot them almost 2 to 1 and both TVo and Khabi were stellar.  No, I'd say the penalties played a bigger part than people are willing to admit.  Despite our performance, it's hard to get ahead when you're shorthanded most of the game and it's kind of hard to defend your net when your opponents are sitting on you!


----------



## SoMdDude

Peter Forsberg said:


> You know you are a bandwagon fan when you give Ovenchicken a hat trick and he only had 2.  I am going to give my best Washigton area fan impression.  How many Cups do you have?




Same number of cups as Philly has Super Bowl trophies   LOL





kk2187 said:


> You watched the game last night, didn't you?




Funny story about that..was over in VA at a friends house, and we put the game on..then pow! We lost the feed, she has cox cable..it would come back then go back out..we gave up after about 15 minutes..so NO I did not watch the game lastnight LOL


----------



## BuddyLee

The Caps lost?

Blasphemy!



That Jet/Philly game was a barn burner though.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> The Caps lost?
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> 
> 
> That Jet/Philly game was a barn burner though.



If you saw the game you would be peeved as well...


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> If you saw the game you would be peeved as well...


I did.  Just being humorous.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> I did.  Just being humorous.



good try


----------



## Peter Forsberg

*Bruce's Coaching*

You have a hot goalie and you pull him for goals that were not his fault.  Bad defense and dumb penalties is what did the Caps in tonight not goaltending. I never have understood alot of his decisions.


----------



## Mabus

7-4 and you blame referees? lol

Go Habs!


----------



## Hank

Mabus said:


> 7-4 and you blame referees? lol
> 
> Go Habs!



Who said anything about the officiating last night??? :shrug:


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> You have a hot goalie and you pull him for goals that were not his fault.  Bad defense and dumb penalties is what did the Caps in tonight not goaltending. I never have understood alot of his decisions.



Yup... Sometime Bruce tends to "over-coach"


----------



## Mabus

February 24 can't get here fast enough. GO HABS


----------



## Hank

What a comeback last night!! Backstrom coming up big!


Habs suck!


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> Yup... Sometime Bruce tends to "over-coach"


Sometimes that's a good thing.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Islanders?


----------



## BuddyLee

Peter Forsberg said:


> Islanders?


Jets?


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Islanders?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> Jets?


Bluejackets2 Flyers 9.. Islanders


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Bluejackets2 Flyers 9.. Islanders



Washington - 5
Flyers - 2


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> Washington - 5
> Flyers - 2


Flyers 2 Caps 0 Stanley Cups!!!!


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Flyers 2 Caps 0 Stanley Cups!!!!



yeah yeah yeah... how bout dem bears?


----------



## Hank

Damn! That Philly/Tampa game was a sorry excuse for hockey!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> Damn! That Philly/Tampa game was a sorry excuse for hockey!



The fight was great Downie got his @ss beat! Cindy Crybabycrosby is coming back the league better not over protect his candy @ss.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> The fight was great Downie got his @ss beat! Cindy Crybabycrosby is coming back the league better not over protect his candy @ss.



He's been gone almost a full  year and he's *STILL* living rent-free in your head???


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> Jets?


Jets??? Caps are a terrible defensive team... Dumb turnovers, Dumb Penalties.... Hey Brooks good job celebrating but you missed the open net and the Jets went the other way for a score.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> He's been gone almost a full  year and he's *STILL* living rent-free in your head???


 Maybe all this time off Cindy learned how to do his laundry instead of mario's wife doing it for him.


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Jets??? Caps are a terrible defensive team... Dumb turnovers, Dumb Penalties.... Hey Brooks good job celebrating but you missed the open net and the Jets went the other way for a score.



Didn't the Jets score 9 and beat the Flyers a couple of weeks ago? 

Sorry, but the Jets are a .500 team and had 80 points last season, it's not like they are such a terrible team. But, yeah Caps definitely have defensive issues... That dude schooled Hamrlik... Need Green back!


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Didn't the Jets score 9 and beat the Flyers a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> Sorry, but the Jets are a .500 team and had 80 points last season, it's not like they are such a terrible team. But, yeah Caps definitely have defensive issues... That dude schooled Hamrlik... *Need Green back!*



Definitely need Greenie back but he can't skate an entire game without getting hurt.  What do we do in the meantime, besides suck?  

I cannot believe I even said that.


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> Definitely need Greenie back but he can't skate an entire game without getting hurt.  What do we do in the meantime, besides suck?
> 
> I cannot believe I even said that.



So much talent...It's a shame. Sorry, but I have to point a finger at Bruce.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> So much talent...It's a shame. Sorry, but I have to point a finger at Bruce.


I said that last season.. Bruce has gotta go sameole Caps...


----------



## BuddyLee

:kneejerk:


----------



## BuddyLee

Peter Forsberg said:


> Jets??? Caps are a terrible defensive team... Dumb turnovers, Dumb Penalties.... Hey Brooks good job celebrating but you missed the open net and the Jets went the other way for a score.


Apparently we shouldn't be teasing each other about the Jets. Each time we do our teams lose to them.

Take Philly yesterday losing 6-4. I'm not gonna do it! We play them in a few days.

The Jets are a great team and will win the Stanley Cup. :karma:


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> Apparently we shouldn't be teasing each other about the Jets. Each time we do our teams lose to them.
> 
> Take Philly yesterday losing 6-4. I'm not gonna do it! We play them in a few days.
> 
> The Jets are a great team and will win the Stanley Cup. :karma:


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> Apparently we shouldn't be teasing each other about the Jets. Each time we do our teams lose to them.
> 
> Take Philly yesterday losing 6-4. I'm not gonna do it! We play them in a few days.
> 
> The Jets are a great team and will win the Stanley Cup. :karma:


Toronto?


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> I have to admit I am trying to remain optimistic about this upcoming season... Part of me wanted to see Bruce go and I am quite surprised they kept him. We still have no proven solid goaltending. Volkoun is just another Theodore, but may shine now that he has better players in front of him. Why they keep signing Sasha for 1 year contracts is beyond me, just let him go... Perreault should have been on the roster all year last year, so good to see him make it. Joel Ward was a good pickup. Poti is already hurt and probably will be missing for a good chunk of the season....Bruce needs to let Ovi be Ovi... Too much time lat year spreading the puck around, he needs to shoot that rocket at will! So, yeah. Bring the season on!!



Almost a quarter of the way through the season and I am not so far off from my synopsis before the season....


Sidenote: If Crosby comes back tonight, my prediction is he doesn't last 15 games before he is out again....


----------



## Hank

Sasha benched tonight.....


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Sasha benched tonight.....



'Bout time too.


----------



## Baz




----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Toronto?



Carolina?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


>


Welcome back P@$$Y! God forbid anybody checks him.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


>


----------



## desertrat

Baz said:


> You've got* nobody* on your team to "take out Asham".
> 
> Snoopy had delusions and thought he was tough.  He learned otherwise.  Much like the Capitals franchise.





desertrat said:


> I think Erskin could handle him. Quite well.



Hmm.

Too bad he fe_ll down_ so quickly.


----------



## BuddyLee

So, what do you guys make of this sudden realignment?


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> So, what do you guys make of this sudden realignment?



Not diggin' it!!


----------



## Hank

NHL approves radical four-conference alignment plan - ESPN


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> So, what do you guys make of this sudden realignment?



I love it... The only thing is whomever makes it out of the New Patrick division will be so worn out it will be hard to win the cup!


----------



## BuddyLee

Peter Forsberg said:


> I love it... The only thing is whomever makes it out of the New Patrick division will be so worn out it will be hard to win the cup!


True.  Looks like the cream of the crop of the league.


----------



## LordStanley

Im not sure How I feel about this....

I just took one look at the division we are all in and it looks scary!


----------



## Baz

BuddyLee said:


> So, what do you guys make of this sudden realignment?



Some things I like, some I don't.  Overall I'm good with it though.  

Really happy the Pens are staying in the same "division" with the Flyers, Rangers, etc.  Not liking that there are 4 "conferences" and no divisions.  No more Eastern (Wales) or Western (Campbell) Conference Champions anymore?

Yeah, the "Atlantic conference" is brutal.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Some things I like, some I don't.  Overall I'm good with it though.
> 
> Really happy the Pens are staying in the same "division" with the Flyers, Rangers, etc.  Not liking that there are 4 "conferences" and no divisions.  No more Eastern (Wales) or Western (Cambell) Conference Champions anymore?
> 
> Yeah, the "Atlantic conference" is brutal.



No doubt you don't like it... Caps own the Penguins!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> No doubt you don't like it... Caps own the Penguins!



Not when it matters.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Not when it matters.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Caps have to be the biggest disappointment in the NHL this year, keep playing the way they are and there will be no playoffs in their future.

Next years new divisions will be brutal on the Caps.


----------



## Hank

Crosby is already out...puss!!

I said he wouldn't even reach 20 games before he was out again!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> Crosby is already out...puss!!
> 
> I said he wouldn't even reach 20 games before he was out again!


I called it also.  Hang them up Cindy!


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> I called it also.  Hang them up Cindy!



All from colliding with his own player!!


----------



## BuddyLee

You guys are reaching.  Its just a precautionary measure by the team.  He'll be back.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> You guys are reaching.  Its just a precautionary measure by the team.  He'll be back.



durrrr... but he is still out... why do do always have to piss on everything?


----------



## LordStanley

Jagr vs. the Pens.......  still wierd to say that


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> durrrr... but he is still out... why do do always have to piss on everything?


Because you offer up such worthy discussion to piss upon.


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Jagr vs. the Pens.......  still wierd to say that



I'm kind of used to hearing "Jagr vs. Penguins" after his time in Washington and New York, but seeing him in orange is odd.  Not as odd as seeing talbot in a Flyers jersey though.  

Round 1 to the Flyers.  Penguins were lucky to have had a chance to tie it up late.  They looked like crap for the first 2 periods.  Could have easily lost 6-2.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> Because you offer up such worthy discussion to piss upon.



damn....meanie!


----------



## Sweet 16

BuddyLee said:


> You guys are reaching.  Its just a precautionary measure by the team.  He'll be back.



Anyone else see a pattern here?  Bylsma's players keep getting put back into the game when maybe they shouldn't be.  Is it his ego or is it someone else's decision that is putting his players in jeopardy?  Enlighten me.


----------



## BuddyLee

Sweet 16 said:


> Anyone else see a pattern here? Bylsma's players keep getting put back into the game when maybe they shouldn't be. Is it his ego or is it someone else's decision that is putting his players in jeopardy? Enlighten me.


Examples?


----------



## BuddyLee

Great overall win for the Caps tonight.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> Great overall win for the Caps tonight.



I agree,,, that was a positive, complete game from start to finish...


----------



## Hank

Caps are looking good... This was about the time last year they started getting hot. I like that Hunter sticks with a hot goaltender instead of volleying between the two... On the Crosby front....Still a puss!!!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

I just hope Backstrom wont be out too long.  That elbow to the head my have caused a concussion, paper said they will know more today.

Bourque is going to get another hearing because of the elbowing.

Lets see how Caps do out west against the Sharks and Kings, they never play good out west.



Update:  Ray Bourque suspended for 5 games, thats his second suspension this year.


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Update:  Ray Bourque suspended for 5 games, thats his second suspension this year.



He is a bum!


----------



## Hank

*NHL: Realignment plan put on hold*

NHL: Realignment plan put on hold â€“ USATODAY.com


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> NHL: Realignment plan put on hold â€“ USATODAY.com



Good.  That plan sucked.


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> Good.  That plan sucked.



Really!  Why can't they just swap Detroit and Winnipeg, leave everything else alone and be done with it?  Too much over-analyzing and job-justification IMO.


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> Really!  Why can't they just swap Detroit and Winnipeg, leave everything else alone and be done with it?  Too much over-analyzing and job-justification IMO.



Nah... They need to swap Nashville with Winnipeg...


----------



## Sweet 16

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I just hope Backstrom wont be out too long.  That elbow to the head my have caused a concussion, paper said they will know more today.
> 
> Bourque is going to get another hearing because of the elbowing.
> 
> Lets see how Caps do out west against the Sharks and Kings, *they never play good out west.*



You don't say?


----------



## Hank

Nothing like shutting out The Pens...


----------



## Sweet 16

LET'S GO CAPS!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> Nothing like shutting out The Pens...


...or seeing them lose 6 games in a row in the process.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> Nah... They need to swap Nashville with Winnipeg...



Exactly.

Too bad Caps cant play all their games at home. lol  I was on the edge of my chair the whole 3rd period, just hoping they wouldnt choke, also near the end of each period, cause it seems they have given up alot of goals as the time goes down under a minute.


----------



## Baz

Another good, hard fought, 1-goal game between these two.  Pens are in a serious scoring funk right now that they'll have to bust out of somehow.  6 goals in 6 games leaves no margin for any error, such as Geno's turnnover that led to the Caps goal.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Another good, hard fought, 1-goal game between these two.  Pens are in a serious scoring funk right now that they'll have to bust out of somehow.  6 goals in 6 games leaves no margin for any error, such as Geno's turnnover that led to the Caps goal.



6 goals and don't forget 6 losses is a row


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> 6 goals and don't forget 6 losses is a row



:shrug:  Teams go through losing streaks.  You should certainly know that.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> :shrug:  Teams go through losing streaks.  You should certainly know that.



Penguins will not make the playoffs.... Mark my word!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Penguins will not make the playoffs.... Mark my word!



 

Consider your word "marked".


----------



## Hank

*Damage Inc.*


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> Penguins will not make the playoffs.... Mark my word!



Ok... I admit this was a stupid prediction.... But Crosby is still a wuss!


----------



## DoWhat

Caps & Pit awesome game.
Caps now up by 1.


----------



## twinoaks207

Malkin's on a roll!! Neal is awesome this year!

It was a great game.  I can't complain about Laich's goal -- I like him!


----------



## Baz

twinoaks207 said:


> Malkin's on a roll!! Neal is awesome this year!
> 
> It was a great game.  I can't complain about Laich's goal -- I like him!



This has been Malkin's team for a while now, and Neal has turned out to be that scoring winger the Pens have been looking for ever since Hossa left for Detroit.  He's going to be expensive to re-sign (his contract is up this year), but the Penguins have to pay him.

On a side note, kind of funny how quiet Caps fans are after a loss.


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> This has been Malkin's team for a while now, and Neal has turned out to be that scoring winger the Pens have been looking for ever since Hossa left for Detroit.  He's going to be expensive to re-sign (his contract is up this year), but the Penguins have to pay him.
> 
> On a side note, *kind of funny how quiet Caps fans are after a loss*.



You mean kind of like you were when the Pens lost 6 in a row?    There were some questionable calls (and non-calls) yesterday, but Malkin and Fleury were both on fire.


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> You mean kind of like you were when the Pens lost 6 in a row?    There were some questionable calls (and non-calls) yesterday, but Malkin and Fleury were both on fire.



Actually, I did post.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> This has been Malkin's team for a while now, and Neal has turned out to be that scoring winger the Pens have been looking for ever since Hossa left for Detroit.  He's going to be expensive to re-sign (his contract is up this year), but the Penguins have to pay him.



In other words, Crosby is a puss!


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> Actually, I did post.



Yeah, about 3 times during the losing streak....way off your average


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> Yeah, about 3 times during the losing streak....way off your average



Am I?  Go back and check how often I post about the Penguins.  Particularly when they're not playing the Caps or Flyers.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Hank

Sure wish the Caps could play a full game like last night a little more often... Ovi is on his mark... 


In Crosby news.... Still a puss


----------



## Crewdawg141




----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> Sure wish the Caps could play a full game like last night a little more often... Ovi is on his mark...
> 
> 
> In Crosby news.... Still a puss


----------



## Hank

Panic Button for The Caps!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

The Caps are quickly turning into the biggest disappointment in the NHL.  Be interesting to see who will still be around after the trading deadline. If they dont win 3 out of the 4 games on this roadtrip and if they lose to Florida on Friday, they will be 6 points behind the Panthers.  I was at the Winnipeg game and the way they choked at the end was horrible to watch.

Getting Green back in a few days may help some, but looks like Backstrom is going to be lost for the season at this point.

Ovie has shown a little spark the last several games, with more shots on goal.

Heck last night all 3 goals came from defensmen.

About the only bright spot this season is Orlov, and his name was mentioned as maybe one who might get traded at the deadline.  It seems that the once stocked Hershey Bears dont seem to have any offensive players that could help the Caps.


----------



## BuddyLee

Just watching or hearing the games the bad luck they seem to get is astonishing.  Even the announcers are dumbfounded.  Can't make that an excuse though.  Sometimes working hard delivers you good luck.

Great comeback win against Florida tonight.  That should keep things interesting.


----------



## Hank

Wish we could get Backstrom and Green back.... I know Green is close but haven't heard any time frame on Backstrom. Good to see the Caps finally put some shots on goal!


----------



## Hank

uhhhhh..... Let's Go Caps?..... :shrug:


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> uhhhhh..... Let's Go Caps?..... :shrug:



 Please Caps lets start going up instead of down.  Heck the 2 teams the Caps need to pass in the standings, Florida and Toronto are playing poorly too.  Now the Jets are getting hot, we also have them to contend with now. 

 Now that the Caps have pissed off the owner (good ole Ted) there maybe several moves before the trading deadline on Feb 27th.

 Its my opinion, but Dale Hunter doesnt seem to be what we need as a coach.  He will proably stay till the season ends, then he may be let go.
If they replace him before the season ends it would piss off alot of Cap fans, Dale was great player, proably in the top 5 of old Caps players, it may be hard to fire him without upsetting some people.  Bruce Boudreau is bringing the Ducks up from the bottom of the western division, they are playing good hockey for him.


----------



## Sweet 16

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Please Caps lets start going up instead of down.  Heck the 2 teams the Caps need to pass in the standings, Florida and Toronto are playing poorly too.  Now the Jets are getting hot, we also have them to contend with now.
> 
> Now that the Caps have pissed off the owner (good ole Ted) there maybe several moves before the trading deadline on Feb 27th.
> 
> Its my opinion, but Dale Hunter doesnt seem to be what we need as a coach.  He will proably stay till the season ends, then he may be let go.
> If they replace him before the season ends it would piss off alot of Cap fans, Dale was great player, proably in the top 5 of old Caps players, it may be hard to fire him without upsetting some people.  *Bruce Boudreau is bringing the Ducks up from the bottom of the western division, they are playing good hockey for him*.



IMO, we never should have gotten rid of him.  Yes, the Caps were slumping.  Yes, he seemed to have lost his team.  But I still think replacing Boudreau was a knee-jerk reaction -- just like Dale pulling T-Vo the other night and putting Neuvy in to "spark the team" -- which didn't work.  The good Boudreau did here far outweighed the bad and I think Teddy and GMGM bowed to pressure too easily instead of supporting him.  People forget BB pulled us out of the basement at mid-season a few years ago to become a Cup contender, President's Trophy winner, etc.  In Dale's defense, he has lost his star players to injury, however, that doesn't excuse the rest of his team's lackluster play lately.  I just want them to snap out of it.


----------



## Crewdawg141

Sweet 16 said:


> IMO, we never should have gotten rid of him.  Yes, the Caps were slumping.  Yes, he seemed to have lost his team.  But I still think replacing Boudreau was a knee-jerk reaction -- just like Dale pulling T-Vo the other night and putting Neuvy in to "spark the team" -- which didn't work.  The good Boudreau did here far outweighed the bad and I think Teddy and GMGM bowed to pressure too easily instead of supporting him.  People forget BB pulled us out of the basement at mid-season a few years ago to become a Cup contender, President's Trophy winner, etc.  In Dale's defense, he has lost his star players to injury, however, that doesn't excuse the rest of his team's lackluster play lately.  I just want them to snap out of it.



They will snap out of it, the question is - will it be during this season?  I hope so!


----------



## Sweet 16

Crewdawg141 said:


> They will snap out of it, the question is - will it be during this season?  I hope so!



We are below .500.  Time for a 22-game winning streak!


----------



## cricketmd

Sweet 16 said:


> We are below .500.  Time for a 22-game winning streak!


----------



## sportsfan

Sweet 16 said:


> IMO, we never should have gotten rid of him.  Yes, the Caps were slumping.  Yes, he seemed to have lost his team.  But I still think replacing Boudreau was a knee-jerk reaction -- just like Dale pulling T-Vo the other night and putting Neuvy in to "spark the team" -- which didn't work.  The good Boudreau did here far outweighed the bad and I think Teddy and GMGM bowed to pressure too easily instead of supporting him.  People forget BB pulled us out of the basement at mid-season a few years ago to become a Cup contender, President's Trophy winner, etc.  In Dale's defense, he has lost his star players to injury, however, that doesn't excuse the rest of his team's lackluster play lately.  I just want them to snap out of it.



Media and everyone else needs to stop blamming "injuries" for the CAPS. Thats why there are other hockey players on the team. 

Vokun looked awful. Question remains on what kind of trades will happen. 

I have also been rooting for Boudreau and the Ducks.  CAPS would be in better shape with BB as coach


----------



## Hank

Bright side is that they are still only 2 points out of the hunt...


----------



## Crewdawg141

sportsfan said:


> Media and everyone else needs to stop blamming "injuries" for the CAPS. Thats why there are other hockey players on the team.
> 
> Vokun looked awful. Question remains on what kind of trades will happen.
> 
> I have also been rooting for Boudreau and the Ducks.  CAPS would be in better shape with BB as coach



I have managed to catch most of the games this season, from what I see IMO there has not been any great difference in play between BB or DH.


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> Bright side is that they are still only 2 points out of the hunt...



Thats only because the SouthEast division sucks again!


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Thats only because the SouthEast division sucks again!



No kidding.  And the one thing that I've always *hated* about the NHL's playoff seeding is that one of those sorry teams is going to get the #3 spot.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> No kidding.  And the one thing that I've always *hated* about the NHL's playoff seeding is that one of those sorry teams is going to get the #3 spot.



Why? DC has only lost 5 more games than Pitt and 6 more than Boston out of 62 games... It's not like they are that far apart...


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Why? DC has only lost 5 more games than Pitt and 6 more than Boston out of 62 games... It's not like they are that far apart...



Because teams with fewer points shouldn't be seeded higher than those with more.  Winning a division should guarantee you a spot in the playoffs (if they must have divisions), but not a higher seeding than the points otherwise dictate.

I'd rather they do away with divisions altogether, but that isn't likely to happen.


----------



## ccRes

Couldn't it be argued that a division that is more evenly matched would be harder to run away and rack up points ala Vancouver, not to say they don't have a great team this season. The south east is a push over this season but still think that a caps team can match up and beat any one in the NHL on a good night.



Baz said:


> Because teams with fewer points shouldn't be seeded higher than those with more.  Winning a division should guarantee you a spot in the playoffs (if they must have divisions), but not a higher seeding than the points otherwise dictate.
> 
> I'd rather they do away with divisions altogether, but that isn't likely to happen.


----------



## LordStanley

ccRes said:


> Couldn't it be argued that a division that is more evenly matched would be harder to run away and rack up points ala Vancouver, not to say they don't have a great team this season. The south east is a push over this season but still think that a caps team can match up and beat any one in the NHL on a good night.


----------



## Baz

ccRes said:


> Couldn't it be argued that a division that is more evenly matched would be harder to run away and rack up points ala Vancouver, not to say they don't have a great team this season. The south east is a push over this season but still think that a caps team can match up and beat any one in the NHL on a good night.



I get what you're saying, and yes, teams within an evenly matched division could be expected to basically cancel each other out in intradivision play.  But being evenly matched doesn't mean that those teams are necessarily good.  Teams in a good division should have a pretty good record outside that division, which is what would put them in the upper tier of the conference standings.

By the way, one stat I use to help figure out which teams are truly good is the goal differential stat.  While a couple of blowouts either way can skew that short term, over the long term I think it shows the total quality of a team outside of simple wins and losses. 
2011-2012 Division Standings Standings - NHL.com - Standings
The Southeast is the only division where every team has a negative goal differential, with the Jets "leading" the division with -11.  That tells me that while the divison may be evenly matched, it's not evenly matched with very good teams.


I don't watch a ton of Caps games, so maybe it's more obvious to Caps fans than it is to me, but I have no idea why the Caps are as bad as they are this year.  My only guess would be lack of discipline or possibly lacking enthusiasm and work ethic, for whatever reason.


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> My only guess would be *lack of discipline *or possibly *lacking enthusiasm and work ethic*, for whatever reason.



^ ^
This is obvious.  It's the "whatever reason" that is hard to figure out.  Painful to watch night after night.


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> ^ ^
> This is obvious.  It's the "whatever reason" that is hard to figure out.  Painful to watch night after night.



They are blowing their defensive coverage and giving up all the easy goals... Gotta tighten up!


----------



## Sweet 16

Did anyone happen to catch the shootout last night or have we all given up on the Caps?  Sick moves by Ovie and Hendy and 4-in-a-row for the team finally!  Also, Backstrom is skating again.


----------



## b23hqb

Baz said:


> Because teams with fewer points shouldn't be seeded higher than those with more.  Winning a division should guarantee you a spot in the playoffs (if they must have divisions), but not a higher seeding than the points otherwise dictate.
> 
> I'd rather they do away with divisions altogether, but that isn't likely to happen.



NHL realignment is just around the corner. Then we'll see who is happy or not. Can't wait to see where the Lightning get stuck...


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:
			
		

> NHL realignment is just around the corner. Then we'll see who is happy or not. Can't wait to see where the Lightning get stuck...



They cancelled that realignment for now.


----------



## BuddyLee

I enjoyed Orlov's move.  Glad Backi is skating.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I enjoyed Orlov's move.  Glad Backi is skating.



Ha! I felt bad for the kid! Hendricks with the razzle dazzle though!


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> They cancelled that realignment for now.



I just checked, and you be right on. Just another union move.

That really sucks for teams in the SE that have to go to Winnipeg a bunch of times for games in their own division, especially the two Fl teams.


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> I just checked, and you be right on. Just another union move.
> 
> That really sucks for teams in the SE that have to go to Winnipeg a bunch of times for games in their own division, especially the two Fl teams.



Winnipeg & Nashville should switch divisions....


----------



## Sweet 16

BuddyLee said:


> *I enjoyed Orlov's move*.  Glad Backi is skating.



And dont'cha know that was the ONLY mention of that incredible game on nhl.com yesterday?  Nothing about overcoming two 3-goal deficits and the spectacular SO moves by Ovie and Hendy.  But no, they're not biased against the Caps or anything.....


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> And dont'cha know that was the ONLY mention of that incredible game on nhl.com yesterday?  Nothing about overcoming two 3-goal deficits and the spectacular SO moves by Ovie and Hendy.  But no, they're not biased against the Caps or anything.....


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Winnipeg & Nashville should switch divisions....


----------



## Hank

Penguins are playing so hot.... it makes me sick!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Penguins are playing so hot.... it makes me sick!




Everything's clicking for them right now, and they're just now getting everyone healthy for the first time in forever.


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> Everything's clicking for them right now, and they're just now getting everyone healthy for the first time in forever.



I think one of the best things it's not just the top 2 lines doing the scoring. When you have Matt Cooke having multple goal games you know everything is clicking. Speaking about Cooke. Talk about old dogs learning new tricks. 14 goals this year, and only 30 penalty minutes for the whole season.


----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> I think one of the best things it's not just the top 2 lines doing the scoring. When you have Matt Cooke having multple goal games you know everything is clicking. Speaking about Cooke. Talk about old dogs learning new tricks. 14 goals this year, and only 30 penalty minutes for the whole season.



Yeah, Cooke's really toned down the rough stuff.  Some would say he's dialed it back a little too much, but he'll still bash a guy if the opportunity presents itself more times than not.  He netted 2 more against Jersey this past Saturday, too.


Good comeback by the Flyers yesterday.  Not happy about seeing Pittsburgh drop that lead and give away points like that, but getting 5 of 6 points on the tough divisional road trip isn't shabby at all.


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> Yeah, Cooke's really toned down the rough stuff.  Some would say he's dialed it back a little too much, but he'll still bash a guy if the opportunity presents itself more times than not.  He netted 2 more against Jersey this past Saturday, too.
> 
> 
> Good comeback by the Flyers yesterday.  Not happy about seeing Pittsburgh drop that lead and give away points like that, but getting 5 of 6 points on the tough divisional road trip isn't shabby at all.



He's mostly eliminated the stupid penalities he was taking which led to suspensions. Here's a great article in today's Tribune Review on him. As for yesterday, I think the 3 games in 4 days caught up with them in the 3rd period yesterday.  
Cooke reflects on Masterton nomination - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review

So how long have you been a Pens fan? I've been since the blue uniforms were the uniform. No such things as throwbacks (1970/71).


----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> He's mostly eliminated the stupid penalities he was taking which led to suspensions. Here's a great article in today's Tribune Review on him. As for yesterday, I think the 3 games in 4 days caught up with them in the 3rd period yesterday.
> Cooke reflects on Masterton nomination - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review
> 
> So how long have you been a Pens fan? I've been since the blue uniforms were the uniform. No such things as throwbacks (1970/71).



I hate the blue uniforms, especially the ones they're wearing as their 3rd now.  They wear them too much, and it isn't a true historical jersey.  They never wore the ones they're wearing now.  If they want a proper 3rd, they should wear the ones they wore during the 1st 2 Cup years, IMO.

The Penguins were my favorite Eastern conference team since Mario was drafted, as the North Stars were my favorite, hometown team from birth until that ####ing ####### Norm Green moved them.  After the North Stars left, it's been Pittsburgh straight up.


----------



## sportsfan

Holtby!!!.....Hunter should just keep Holtby in goal. You can just tell Holtby wants to be the #1 goalie for this team


----------



## Crewdawg141

sportsfan said:


> Holtby!!!.....Hunter should just keep Holtby in goal. You can just tell Holtby wants to be the #1 goalie for this team



I am expecting to see Neuvy and Holtby in net for us for a long while.  Vokoun's time with the Caps is short.


----------



## Sweet 16

sportsfan said:


> Holtby!!!.....Hunter should just keep Holtby in goal. You can just tell Holtby wants to be the #1 goalie for this team



This is my wish.  Neuvy just hasn't been the same since being injured.  Hot-boy is a beast!


----------



## Hank

sportsfan said:
			
		

> Holtby!!!.....Hunter should just keep Holtby in goal. You can just tell Holtby wants to be the #1 goalie for this team



Don't get too excited... it was Minnesota after all...


----------



## Baz

Barring a complete meltdown by the Rangers, looks like it's Pittsburgh vs. Philly in the first round.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Barring a complete meltdown by the Rangers, looks like it's Pittsburgh vs. Philly in the first round.



That will be a great series to watch for sure....

I need Pitt to win tonight!!!!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> That will be a great series to watch for sure....
> 
> I need Pitt to win tonight!!!!



They're going to have to play a hell of alot better than they have these past 2 games vs. the Islanders.  2 sloppy turnoverfests in a row is highly uncharacteristic of them, and pretty much killed their chances of stealing the #1 seed from NY.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> They're going to have to play a hell of alot better than they have these past 2 games vs. the Islanders.  2 sloppy turnoverfests in a row is highly uncharacteristic of them, and pretty much killed their chances of stealing the #1 seed from NY.



What was the record against each other this season?


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> What was the record against each other this season?



Penguins finished the series 4-2 vs. the Islanders, one of the wins being a shootout victory.  The other 3 wins weren't close, with 2 shutouts.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Penguins finished the series 4-2 vs. the Islanders, one of the wins being a shootout victory.  The other 3 wins weren't close, with 2 shutouts.



No, I meant Pitt vs. Philly


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> No, I meant Pitt vs. Philly



Ooops.   Philly is up 3-1, with 2 games left to play this coming week.  One of those wins was in OT.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Ooops.   Philly is up 3-1, with 2 games left to play this coming week.  One of those wins was in OT.


Pens got beatdown again by Philly. Then take runs at players. Nice Slashing Cindy you @itch. Malkin nice crosschecking in the head u got away with. Crosby is fair game now.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Philly is up 4-1, with 1 game left to play this coming week.  One of those wins was in OT.



:fixed:


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> Pens got beatdown again by Philly. Then take runs at players. Nice Slashing Cindy you @itch. Malkin nice crosschecking in the head u got away with. Crosby is fair game now.



  Okay.  Like he wasn't since the day he came into the league.  Funny how Laviolette pooped his panties over a good, clean, legal hit yet seemed to be fine with his team's late crosschecks away from the play.    If he was so worried that Briere might get checked,he should have kept him on the bench.

It'll be a fun series if/when they meet up in the 1st, as it always is.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> :fixed:



Yep.  2nd time in a row they've choked on a 2 goal lead for a fall-from-ahead loss.  They've been extremely undisciplined the past week or so.  Need to quit trying to be so cute and get back to what they've been doing most of the season.  

If they don't get it settled back down this week, it could be a short series if/when they play Philly.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Okay.  Like he wasn't since the day he came into the league.  Funny how Laviolette pooped his panties over a good, clean, legal hit yet seemed to be fine with his team's late crosschecks away from the play.    If he was so worried that Briere might get checked,he should have kept him on the bench.
> 
> It'll be a fun series if/when they meet up in the 1st, as it always is.


You missed all the crap Cindy and Malkin got away with the entire game. You see all those whitetrash fans running there mouth when we own you in your home $hithole son. We have 7 rookies starting and we are still spanking you!


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> You missed all the crap Cindy and Malkin got away with the entire game.


----------



## kk2187

..the end of that game!


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> You missed all the crap Cindy and Malkin got away with the entire game. You see all those whitetrash fans running there mouth when we own you in your home $hithole son. We have 7 rookies starting and we are still spanking you!


----------



## mv_princess

Not that I really want this, but I hope you Caps keep gaining points. 

I don't think buffalo is playing well enough to be in the playoffs


----------



## Hank

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Not that I really want this, but I hope you Caps keep gaining points.
> 
> I don't think buffalo is playing well enough to be in the playoffs



Neither are the Caps....that's why they are both fighting for the 8th and last position...


----------



## mv_princess

Hank said:


> Neither are the Caps....that's why they are both fighting for the 8th and last position...


 Well since are are playing ssssoooo well, you guys can have it!! 

Although the other night when the teams played each other I thought I was watching half a high school game.


----------



## Hank

mv_princess said:
			
		

> high school game.



That about sums up the Caps season.....


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> That about sums up the Caps season.....



8th spot still up for grabs


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:
			
		

> 8th spot still up for grabs



I hear the sound of a toilet flushing!


----------



## Sweet 16

Nice to see Semin hustling his butt finally.  Too little too late though.


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> I hear the sound of a toilet flushing!



Buffalo plays Toronto, Philly and Boston
Washington plays Florida and NY Rangers
Florida plays Winnapeg, Washington and Carolina

Intresting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Buffalo plays Toronto, Philly and Boston
> Washington plays Florida and NY Rangers
> Florida plays Winnapeg, Washington and Carolina
> 
> Intresting to see how this plays out.



It's a shame that I have to rely on other teams to lose to get into the playoffs... What a crap season!


----------



## b23hqb

At least the Craps still have a shot. My Lightning went from 2 goals shy of the finals last year to a maddening, inconsistent, injury-filled season to coming close last week, then diving out of contention.

Still, it was sweet to beat youse guys last night, and give Stammer a real shot at 60 goals.


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> It's a shame that I have to rely on other teams to lose to get into the playoffs... What a crap season!



Buffalo's remaining schedule is tough...  Think The Flyers or The Bruins would lose on purpose so the Caps dont get in?


----------



## struggler44

LordStanley said:


> Buffalo's remaining schedule is tough...  Think The Flyers or The Bruins would lose on purpose so the Caps dont get in?



Not sure if they'd lose on purpose but I would sit players and rest them if they need it......and if they can eliminate Caps at the same time, so be it


----------



## mv_princess

We might have a shot at Toronto, but nothing for the other two we are screwed there. 

But then I really didn't think we had a chance playing the Caps, 

Either team I think we be an easy first round practice play for the other team.


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Buffalo's remaining schedule is tough...  Think The Flyers or The Bruins would lose on purpose so the Caps dont get in?



Actually, I was going to say Philly would probably do that to us!


----------



## Hank

I can't believe Sabres pulled that win!!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Your welcome Craps fans!


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Your welcome Craps fans!


----------



## mv_princess

Peter Forsberg said:


> Your welcome Craps fans!


You're*


----------



## Hank

Another Dirty Penguin...

_After Thursday's game, Rangers coach John Tortorella was even more scathing, calling the Penguins "one of the most arrogant organizations in the league" during a profanity-laden tirade following Pittsburgh defenseman Brooks Orpik's knee-to-knee hit on New York center Derek Stepan.

"It's a cheap, dirty hit," Tortorella said. "I wonder what would happen if we did it to their two whining stars over there. I wonder what would happen. So I'm anxious to see what happens with the league with this. Just not respect amongst players. None. It's sickening."

Orpik was given a five-minute major and a game misconduct on the play.

"They whine about this stuff all of the time, and look what happens?" Tortorella said. "It's ridiculous. But they'll whine about something else over there, won't they?"_

New York Rangers vs. Pittsburgh Penguins - Recap - April 05, 2012 - ESPN


----------



## Hank

mv_princess said:


> You're*



Sorry about _you're_ team!


----------



## LordStanley

how did it feel rooting for the flyers last night, Caps fans?


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> how did it feel rooting for the flyers last night, Caps fans?



After the second period I was convinced they were laying down for Buffalo...


----------



## mv_princess

Hank said:


> Sorry about _you're_ team!


  

I told you it would be better if they weren't in. 

I still have those trusty Wings backing me up.


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> Another Dirty Penguin...
> 
> _After Thursday's game, Rangers coach John Tortorella was even more scathing, calling the Penguins "one of the most arrogant organizations in the league" during a profanity-laden tirade following Pittsburgh defenseman Brooks Orpik's knee-to-knee hit on New York center Derek Stepan.
> 
> "It's a cheap, dirty hit," Tortorella said. "I wonder what would happen if we did it to their two whining stars over there. I wonder what would happen. So I'm anxious to see what happens with the league with this. Just not respect amongst players. None. It's sickening."
> 
> Orpik was given a five-minute major and a game misconduct on the play.
> 
> "They whine about this stuff all of the time, and look what happens?" Tortorella said. "It's ridiculous. But they'll whine about something else over there, won't they?"_
> 
> New York Rangers vs. Pittsburgh Penguins - Recap - April 05, 2012 - ESPN



Torts is one to talk!    But he is right... The pens are a bunch of whiny hypocrits.  After the #### they just pulled against the Flyer, Saturdays game will be ugly!


----------



## Hank

Why does ESPN (TV) hate Hockey so much??


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Peter Forsberg said:


> Your welcome Craps fans!



 Thank You so Much.

 Now its looks like we will have to get by the Rangers and it looks like we only have one healthy goalie.  Caps better get it together or its going to be a quick exit again in the playoffs.  Funny how we play them tomorrow and again next week in the playoffs.  Keep fingers crossed that maybe we beat the Rangers, the Panthers lose and the Senators lose, and we then become either 3rd seed or 7th seed.


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Torts is one to talk!    But he is right... The pens are a bunch of whiny hypocrits.  After the #### they just pulled against the Flyer, Saturdays game will be ugly!



Torturella.    Enough said.

"####" they just pulled against the Flyers"???  What, the Vitale hit?  The perfectly legal, clean open ice hit while Briere was skating over his blue line with his head down?  

I expect this kind of whney #### from teams in the Southleast, not the Atlantic.  When did the Flyers and Rangers turn into such pansies?

As for Saturday, I don't think it's going to be as explosive as people think.  Both teams are locked up in their seeds, and aren't looking to get anybody hurt.  I'm guessing some starters will be out of the lineup, and nobody wants to risk losing someone to a suspension.  Sure, there will be some of the usual Flyers/Penguins stuff going on, but no more than usual, I'd guess.

Wonder if Laviolette will be wearing his diapers.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> As for Saturday, I don't think it's going to be as explosive as people think.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


>



Well, maybe "the usual Flyers/Penguins stuff" *IS* explosive, compared to many other rivalries.


----------



## Hank

And Now, A Pictorial Aftermath of Jaromir Jagr Putting One in The Eyes of Penguins Fans - Crossing Broad


----------



## Hank

Today is going to be a great day of hockey! I love how every team (minus 2) are ending the season on the same day! #brutal


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Torturella.    Enough said.
> 
> "####" they just pulled against the Flyers"???  What, the Vitale hit?  The perfectly legal, clean open ice hit while Briere was skating over his blue line with his head down?
> 
> I expect this kind of whney #### from teams in the Southleast, not the Atlantic.  When did the Flyers and Rangers turn into such pansies?
> 
> As for Saturday, I don't think it's going to be as explosive as people think.  Both teams are locked up in their seeds, and aren't looking to get anybody hurt.  I'm guessing some starters will be out of the lineup, and nobody wants to risk losing someone to a suspension.  Sure, there will be some of the usual Flyers/Penguins stuff going on, but no more than usual, I'd guess.
> 
> Wonder if Laviolette will be wearing his diapers.


You are a complete idiot. The NHL protects Crosby and you have the nerve to call us crybabies.  The biggest effin diver in the game. Schenn barley touched him and he took a dive. The knee on knee hit againts the Rangers was dirty. Today ronaldo hit a Crybaby Pen from behind which yes should have been a 2min penalty and he get a major and thrown out of the game. Eff off Cindy. You're team crys more then anbody. Not to mention Cindy and Malkin get away with slashing and hookin all the time. Crosby play an enitre season you $ussy.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Going to be wild playoff series between those two teams


----------



## Peter Forsberg

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Going to be wild playoff series between those two teams


Flyers with 103 points should not be playing a team that has 108points. Play some weak Southeast div team. NHL playoffs is Effed up.


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Flyers with 103 points should not be playing a team that has 108points. Play some weak Southeast div team. NHL playoffs is Effed up.



Come on man... Where is your confidence? It's only a 2 1/2 game difference. :shrug: Pretty well matched in my opinion.

Season Series:
Philly (4) Pens (2)
Caps (3) Bruins (1)
Senators (3) Rangers (1)


----------



## WashCaps

Peter Forsberg said:


> Flyers with 103 points should not be playing a team that has 108points. Play some weak Southeast div team. NHL playoffs is Effed up.



Don't all major sports (NFL/NBA/MLB/NHL) seed there playoffs teams based on Division winners.  Didn't the Falcons have a better record then the Giants last year yet have to play in New York since the Giants won the division and two years ago the Saints had a better record then the Seahawks yet had to play in Seattle since they won the division.  

Over the last ten years doesn't the Southeast have as many Stanley Cup Champions as the Atlantic (T.B./Carolina vs. Pittsburgh/N.J.).  And wasn't it a Southeast team last year within a game of going to the Stanley Cup and no Atlantic teams were in the Eastern Conference Finals.

I don't think there is a fair way to seed teams unless they just get rid of all divisions and go strictly by points, but by doing that every team would have to play the same number of games against every other team.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

WashCaps said:


> Don't all major sports (NFL/NBA/MLB/NHL) seed there playoffs teams based on Division winners.  Didn't the Falcons have a better record then the Giants last year yet have to play in New York since the Giants won the division and two years ago the Saints had a better record then the Seahawks yet had to play in Seattle since they won the division.
> 
> Over the last ten years doesn't the Southeast have as many Stanley Cup Champions as the Atlantic (T.B./Carolina vs. Pittsburgh/N.J.).  And wasn't it a Southeast team last year within a game of going to the Stanley Cup and no Atlantic teams were in the Eastern Conference Finals.
> 
> I don't think there is a fair way to seed teams unless they just get rid of all divisions and go strictly by points, but by doing that every team would have to play the same number of games against every other team.


Didn't the Craps have the most points in the NHL in 09/10 and lose to the Canadians? Flyers in 07/08 Pens 08/09.  SE division is weak no matter how you look at it.  Florida is terrible and won the weak SE div with 94 points. Devils finished with 102points and finished 4th in the East. Not even close.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> Come on man... Where is your confidence? It's only a 2 1/2 game difference. :shrug: Pretty well matched in my opinion.
> 
> Season Series:
> Philly (4) Pens (2)
> Caps (3) Bruins (1)
> Senators (3) Rangers (1)


It is going to come down to Goaltending once again.


----------



## WashCaps

Peter Forsberg said:


> Didn't the Craps have the most points in the NHL in 09/10 and lose to the Canadians? Flyers in 07/08 Pens 08/09.  SE division is weak no matter how you look at it.  Florida is terrible and almost won that weak @ss div.



Your right about the Caps losing.  My response wasn't a Caps vs. Flyers type response.  This year, the Caps don't benefit, its Florida that won the Southeast. 

Yes, this year teams from the Atlantic suffer the way the seeding goes.  Whats the fair way to fix it with the seeding since all teams don't play all the teams the same amount of time.  But the same seeding structure for hockey applies to the other professional sports too.


----------



## Hank

*Penguins, Flyers renew rivalry as playoffs begin*

PITTSBURGH (AP)—Scott Hartnell can feel the animosity the second the Philadelphia Flyers forward skates onto the ice at Pittsburgh’s Consol Energy Center.

“There’s a lot of hatred by the city against us,” Hartnell said. “We thrive off that.”

If the Flyers want to survive their first-round matchup with the Penguins, they don’t really have a choice.

“It’s going to be a bloodbath,” Hartnell added, with a grin.
AdChoices

As usual.

The typical venom between the rivals will likely only escalate this time around. Pittsburgh has won each of the previous two playoff meetings, using victories in 2008 and 2009 as springboards to the Stanley Cup Finals.

Penguins, Flyers renew rivalry as playoffs begin - NHL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> You are a complete idiot. The NHL protects Crosby and you have the nerve to call us crybabies.  The biggest effin diver in the game. Schenn barley touched him and he took a dive. The knee on knee hit againts the Rangers was dirty. Today ronaldo hit a Crybaby Pen from behind which yes should have been a 2min penalty and he get a major and thrown out of the game. Eff off Cindy. You're team crys more then anbody. Not to mention Cindy and Malkin get away with slashing and hookin all the time. Crosby play an enitre season you $ussy.



Trolly troll spews nonsense yet again.  Go whine to someone else who might actually think you know something about hockey.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Trolly troll spews nonsense yet again.  Go whine to someone else who might actually think you know something about hockey.


Yep I know nothing about the game. I know Cindy is a @uss and should play an entire season like everyone else.


----------



## Sweet 16

Well, not surprisingly, nhl.com has predicted the Pens to win the Cup.  Before the playoffs have even started.  But they're not biased, nooooooooooooooo.

Why Pittsburgh will win the Cup - Penguins vs Flyers - 2012 Stanley Cup Conference Quarterfinals

NHL.com predicts 2012 Stanley Cup Playoffs - Expert Picks - 2012 Stanley Cup Playoffs

So, we should probably just skip all this playoff nonsense and give it to them and be done with it.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Sweet 16 said:


> Well, not surprisingly, nhl.com has predicted the Pens to win the Cup.  Before the playoffs have even started.  But they're not biased, nooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Why Pittsburgh will win the Cup - Penguins vs Flyers - 2012 Stanley Cup Conference Quarterfinals
> 
> NHL.com predicts 2012 Stanley Cup Playoffs - Expert Picks - 2012 Stanley Cup Playoffs
> 
> So, we should probably just skip all this playoff nonsense and give it to them and be done with it.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Good Luck Caps fans againts the Bruins.


----------



## Hank

Neuvirth, who was injured in last week's win over Florida, skated for about 15 minutes before practice on his ailing left leg but didn't look close to returning. McPhee said Neuvirth will "try to practice a little bit" Tuesday and would play in the series "if everything goes OK in the next few days."

2102 Stanley Cup playoffs -- Washington Capitals recall Dany Sabourin - ESPN


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> Well, not surprisingly, nhl.com has predicted the Pens to win the Cup.  Before the playoffs have even started.  But they're not biased, nooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Why Pittsburgh will win the Cup - Penguins vs Flyers - 2012 Stanley Cup Conference Quarterfinals
> 
> NHL.com predicts 2012 Stanley Cup Playoffs - Expert Picks - 2012 Stanley Cup Playoffs
> 
> So, we should probably just skip all this playoff nonsense and give it to them and be done with it.



Yep.  The NHL's bias towards the Penguins has delivered them the last 8 Cups in a row, so no reason they should quit now.


----------



## Hank

It all starts tonight!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> It all starts tonight!



Tomorrow night.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Tomorrow night.



damn! I thought today was Wednesday!

It all starts tomorrow night!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> damn! I thought today was Wednesday!
> 
> It all starts tomorrow night!


----------



## Hank

Hope this gives The Caps some motivation!

Pretty Much Everyone Says the Bruins Will Beat the Caps


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> Hope this gives The Caps some motivation!
> 
> Pretty Much Everyone Says the Bruins Will Beat the Caps


It will be interesting to see how HOLTBY holds up.


----------



## Baz

That was a brutal loss after being up 3-0 in the first.    The Flyers do that against the Pens.

The silver lining is that it's nice to eliminate the usual "The officials favor the Penguins" bull#### right at the start of the playoffs.


----------



## BuddyLee

Baz said:


> That was a brutal loss after being up 3-0 in the first.    The Flyers do that against the Pens.
> 
> The silver lining is that it's nice to eliminate the usual "The officials favor the Penguins" bull#### right at the start of the playoffs.


Yeah, I was at work and was listening on the radio.  When I heard the Pens go up 3-0 I turned the game off figuring it would be a blow-out.  I come home to find them in overtime.  Crazy game.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> That was a brutal loss after being up 3-0 in the first.    The Flyers do that against the Pens.
> 
> The silver lining is that it's nice to eliminate the usual "The officials favor the Penguins" bull#### right at the start of the playoffs.


LOL... Nice defense Staal! Blame you're team for the collapse not the refs.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> LOL... Nice defense Staal! Blame you're team for the collapse not the refs.



I'm not blaming the refs, the Penguins blew that game.  The Penguins had plenty of opportunites to put that game away and didn't.  Ill-timed defensive lapses led to way too many breakaways and odd-man chances, not just on Briere's first (offsides) goal.

Of course Philly gets major credit for hanging in there and taking advantage of their opportunities.  Again.  Hell, the way things have gone against the Flyers this season, I'd almost prefer them to get an early lead on the Penguins tomorrow night.


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> I'm not blaming the refs, the Penguins blew that game.  The Penguins had plenty of opportunites to put that game away and didn't.  Ill-timed defensive lapses led to way too many breakaways and odd-man chances, not just on Briere's first (offsides) goal.
> 
> Of course Philly gets major credit for hanging in there and taking advantage of their opportunities.  Again.  Hell, the way things have gone against the Flyers this season, I'd almost prefer them to get an early lead on the Penguins tomorrow night.



The refs blew 2 huge calls.  Brieres OffSides and Girouxs "Bording" on Orpik.  

But I have to say, the intensity the Pens came out with was hard to sustain the whole game.  They lost that after the first period... Where as the Flyers finally got thier #### together and played smart hockey.  

Just goes to show how good both these teams are! Its a shame that one will be knocked out so early in the playoffs


----------



## LordStanley

Did anyone else notice how fast Pierre McGuire and Mike Emrick jumped off the Pittsburg band wagon when philly tied up the game


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> The refs blew 2 huge calls.  Brieres OffSides and Girouxs "Bording" on Orpik.
> 
> But I have to say, the intensity the Pens came out with was hard to sustain the whole game.  They lost that after the first period... Where as the Flyers finally got thier #### together and played smart hockey.
> 
> Just goes to show how good both these teams are! Its a shame that one will be knocked out so early in the playoffs



I agree on all accounts.  Even while enjoying the first period, I knew they wouldn't be able to keep that up, and also knew the Flyers would be much better in the 2nd.  After Briere got the Flyers on the board, I 'knew" the Penguins better score the next goal, or things could unravel.  That powerplay HAS to score in that situation, which it didn't.

But again, all credit to the Flyers for stealing that one.  Luckily it was only game one.  And yes, it's ridiculous that these two teams are meeting up in the first round.  There's alot of serious conversation about changing that after this year.


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Did anyone else notice how fast Pierre McGuire and Mike Emrick jumped off the Pittsburg band wagon when philly tied up the game



F them!


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Did anyone else notice how fast Pierre McGuire and Mike Emrick jumped off the Pittsburg band wagon when philly tied up the game



That's what that little turd (McGuire) does in every game he's on.  He jumps between the bandwagons based on the scoreboard.  And every game I'm hoping he'll take a puck to the mouth.  

Odd thing is, when he's being interviewed on radio, he's actually an intelligent hockey analyst.  It's just when he's down on the ice doing television where he turns into an irritating cheerleader, slurping up whoever's on a roll at the moment.


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> That's what that little turd (McGuire) does in every game he's on.  He jumps between the bandwagons based on the scoreboard.  And every game I'm hoping he'll take a puck to the mouth.
> 
> Odd thing is, when he's being interviewed on radio, he's actually an intelligent hockey analyst.  It's just when he's down on the ice doing television where he turns into an irritating cheerleader, slurping up whoever's on a roll at the moment.



It does get annoying


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> That was a brutal loss after being up 3-0 in the first.    The Flyers do that against the Pens.
> 
> The silver lining is that *it's nice to eliminate the usual "The officials favor the Penguins" bull#### right at the start of the playoffs.*



It's only Game 1.....give it time.


----------



## BuddyLee

:butterflies:


----------



## BuddyLee

Man, that Boston forecheck is NASTY.  It's no wonder they won the Cup.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> I agree on all accounts.  Even while enjoying the first period, I knew they wouldn't be able to keep that up, and also knew the Flyers would be much better in the 2nd.  After Briere got the Flyers on the board, I 'knew" the Penguins better score the next goal, or things could unravel.  That powerplay HAS to score in that situation, which it didn't.
> 
> But again, all credit to the Flyers for stealing that one.  Luckily it was only game one.  And yes, it's ridiculous that these two teams are meeting up in the first round.  There's alot of serious conversation about changing that after this year.


Isn't that what I said about these 2 teams playing this early but then again I know nothing about hockey.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> Man, that Boston forecheck is NASTY.  It's no wonder they won the Cup.


Yeah the Flyers have problems againts that style of play and the Caps are even smaller then the Flyers.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> Isn't that what I said about these 2 teams playing this early but then again I know nothing about hockey.



Your hockey knowledge gets lost behind the ignorant trolling posts you are fond of.  If you want to be taken seriously maybe you should cut back on that.


----------



## Baz

Round 2   



Sounds like Bylsma's addressing the powerplay.     Pens realllllly want to win this one.  Obviously.

LET'S GO PENS!!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Your hockey knowledge gets lost behind the ignorant trolling posts you are fond of.  If you want to be taken seriously maybe you should cut back on that.


 Didn't they ban you before?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Round 2
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Bylsma's addressing the powerplay.     Pens realllllly want to win this one.  Obviously.
> 
> LET'S GO PENS!!!


No they don't.. Cindy Defense is part of the game kid.


----------



## Hank

Malkin +/- 
-4

Ouch

Crazy Game! No sport beats Hockey...


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> Malkin +/-
> -4
> 
> Ouch
> 
> Crazy Game! No sport beats Hockey...


Nothing compares to playoff hockey for sure.  Did Baz commit suicide yet?


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Did Baz commit suicide yet?



Ya know...I am starting to get a little worried.. Still no sign of him...


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> Ya know...I am starting to get a little worried.. Still no sign of him...


I'm not worried typical Pitt fans.  Nice win for the Caps today. Holtby is doing the job in net. Should we send Baz some flowers?


----------



## BuddyLee

Crazy game.  Pens are looking super desperate.


----------



## BuddyLee

I don't know which blew Jupiters balls more, Crosby, the pens goal tending, the teams overall douchebaggery or the refs lack of control of the game.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I don't know which blew Jupiters balls more, Crosby, the pens goal tending, the teams overall douchebaggery or the refs lack of control of the game.



You can add Malkin in there... All those points this season and he hasn't even shown up! And Adams is a puss for pulling Hartnell's pretty hair!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Best player in the World my @ss.  Cindy is the Flyers $itch!


----------



## Sweet 16

Wow ~ the Pens' arrogance has finally bit them in the azz!  They sure showed their true colors today.  Dirty, dirty, dirty.


----------



## BuddyLee

Sweet 16 said:


> Wow ~ the Pens' arrogance has finally bit them in the azz!  They sure showed their true colors today.  Dirty, dirty, dirty.


_John Tortorella should get a refund on his fine._


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> _John Tortorella should get a refund on his fine._


The question is will any of those dirtballs get suspensions.  Pulling hair come on dirtbag.


----------



## Baz

Well, that wascertainly one of the most horrendous weekends of Penguins "hockey" I've seen in a very long time.  Disgusting play topped off with that bull#### at the end of game 3.  

This team was one of the best defensive teams all season with a great goaltender, neither of which decided to show up for the playoffs.  It's as if they did a complete brain dump of what they've been doing al regular season.  And I understand their frustration getting embarrassed by their biggest rivals, but c'mon.  I know the Flyers aren't completely innocent victims in all of that, but the Penguins totally melted down and embarrassed themselves and the entire organization.  

There's no way they're coming back in this series.  The Flyers have owned them all year, and the Pens have completely lost their senses in this series.  If they can manage to get one good game out of this series to prevent a sweep, fine.  But I honestly won't be too upset to have the Flyers finish them off in 4 to put an swift end to this playoff embarrassment.

They could probably use the extra time this summer to get some emotional therapy.


----------



## mv_princess

Isn't Pit this years Presidents Cup winner?


----------



## Baz

mv_princess said:


> Isn't Pit this years Presidents Cup winner?



No they finished 4th, 3 points behind #1 Vacouver.  Rangers and St. Louis were 2nd/3rd.


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> Well, that wascertainly one of the most horrendous weekends of Penguins "hockey" I've seen in a very long time.  Disgusting play topped off with that bull#### at the end of game 3.
> 
> This team was one of the best defensive teams all season with a great goaltender, neither of which decided to show up for the playoffs.  It's as if they did a complete brain dump of what they've been doing al regular season.  And I understand their frustration getting embarrassed by their biggest rivals, but c'mon.  I know the Flyers aren't completely innocent victims in all of that, but the Penguins totally melted down and embarrassed themselves and the entire organization.
> 
> There's no way they're coming back in this series.  The Flyers have owned them all year, and the Pens have completely lost their senses in this series.  If they can manage to get one good game out of this series to prevent a sweep, fine.  But I honestly won't be too upset to have the Flyers finish them off in 4 to put an swift end to this playoff embarrassment.
> 
> They could probably use the extra time this summer to get some emotional therapy.



Now how am I supposed to #### talk after this post???


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> No they finished 4th, 3 points behind #1 Vacouver.  Rangers and St. Louis were 2nd/3rd.



Vancouver is getting swept as well.....


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> Well, that wascertainly one of the most horrendous weekends of Penguins "hockey" I've seen in a very long time.  Disgusting play topped off with that bull#### at the end of game 3.
> 
> This team was one of the best defensive teams all season with a great goaltender, neither of which decided to show up for the playoffs.  It's as if they did a complete brain dump of what they've been doing al regular season.  And I understand their frustration getting embarrassed by their biggest rivals, but c'mon.  I know the Flyers aren't completely innocent victims in all of that, but the Penguins totally melted down and embarrassed themselves and the entire organization.
> 
> There's no way they're coming back in this series.  The Flyers have owned them all year, and the Pens have completely lost their senses in this series.  If they can manage to get one good game out of this series to prevent a sweep, fine.  But I honestly won't be too upset to have the Flyers finish them off in 4 to put an swift end to this playoff embarrassment.
> 
> *They could probably use the extra time this summer to get some emotional therapy*.



Yeah, especially since their captain seems to be in a deep state of denial.

Crosby remains defiant after Game 3 - Penguins vs Flyers - 2012 Stanley Cup Conference Quarterfinals


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> Yeah, especially since their captain seems to be in a deep state of denial.
> 
> Crosby remains defiant after Game 3 - Penguins vs Flyers - 2012 Stanley Cup Conference Quarterfinals



:shrug:

Not sure what else you'd expect.  Even though those of us watching can't see any way the Penguins could turn this around and win 4 in a row, I'd be disappointed if their captain is echoing those expectations to the media.  As he said, you have to win one.  If you can, you're on to the next one.

But I'd be surprised if they win game 4.  They're too far off their game.  All credit to the Flyers for that.


----------



## mv_princess

Sweet 16 said:


> Yeah, especially since their captain seems to be in a deep state of denial.
> 
> Crosby remains defiant after Game 3 - Penguins vs Flyers - 2012 Stanley Cup Conference Quarterfinals


Maybe those hits to the head really did mess him up....


That's boarderline crazy talk


----------



## LordStanley

Interesting turn of events...

Craig Adams has been suspended for one game and Penguins head coach Dan Bylsma has been fined $10,000 for Craigs instigator penalty at the end of the game.  

Considering Crosby Started that fight and Adams jumped in, why wouldnt Crosby be fined as well?


----------



## Sweet 16

LordStanley said:


> Interesting turn of events...
> 
> Craig Adams has been suspended for one game and Penguins head coach Dan Bylsma has been fined $10,000 for Craigs instigator penalty at the end of the game.
> 
> Considering Crosby Started that fight and Adams jumped, *why wouldnt Crosby be fined as well*?



You have to ask??

Third man in rule.  Besides, to the NHL, Cindy =


----------



## LordStanley

Looks like Backstrom is faceing a supension also... Thats gonna hurt


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Interesting turn of events...
> 
> Craig Adams has been suspended for one game and Penguins head coach Dan Bylsma has been fined $10,000 for Craigs instigator penalty at the end of the game.
> 
> Considering Crosby Started that fight and Adams jumped in, why wouldnt Crosby be fined as well?



Most likely because Crosby didn't start the fight.  Sid and Hartnell were engaged, but they weren't fighting.  Adams was the one who got the ball rolling.


----------



## twinoaks207

Baz said:


> Well, that wascertainly one of the most horrendous weekends of Penguins "hockey" I've seen in a very long time. Disgusting play topped off with that bull#### at the end of game 3.
> 
> This team was one of the best defensive teams all season with a great goaltender, neither of which decided to show up for the playoffs. It's as if they did a complete brain dump of what they've been doing al regular season. And I understand their frustration getting embarrassed by their biggest rivals, but c'mon. I know the Flyers aren't completely innocent victims in all of that, but the Penguins totally melted down and embarrassed themselves and the entire organization.
> 
> There's no way they're coming back in this series. The Flyers have owned them all year, and the Pens have completely lost their senses in this series. If they can manage to get one good game out of this series to prevent a sweep, fine. But I honestly won't be too upset to have the Flyers finish them off in 4 to put an swift end to this playoff embarrassment.
> 
> They could probably use the extra time this summer to get some emotional therapy.


 


Thanks for summing this all up. I was so disheartened by games 1 & 2 that I didn't even watch game 3.  I think I'm glad that I missed it and it hurts to say that.

I've seen them pull out a 4 game win before but not this time.  They'd need a miracle & I think God is not coming through on this one.  Haven't decided if I'll watch game 4 or not yet.

Hell, between the Pens' current playing and the Steelers getting rid of Hines Ward, I think I'll just go back to doing girly sh*t like watching Lifetime movies (kill me now....)


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Most likely because Crosby didn't start the fight.  Sid and Hartnell were engaged, but they weren't fighting.  Adams was the one who got the ball rolling.


Believe what you want. Crosby started the fight and Adams jumped in. Actually Crosby engaged Hartnell from behind and Hartnell started to fight back then Cindy's mom came to his rescue. (Adams)


----------



## Hank

twinoaks207 said:


> I was so disheartened by games 1 & 2 that I didn't even watch game 3.



Typical Penguin bandwagon fan... Probably never even watched a regular season game...


----------



## twinoaks207

Hank said:


> Typical Penguin bandwagon fan... Probably never even watched a regular season game...


 
You would be incorrect sweetie. I watch them every chance I can get down here (which isn't that often), I have their schedule on my Google calendar, a Fleury jersey & white-out t-shirt upstairs, hats in the cars, and when I really need a "Penguins fix", I go hang out with my Mom in western PA and we watch the games together on her big-screen TV.

 back at ya!



and PS -- I considered the possiblity that my watching might be jinxing them this year, and that's the main reason I didn't watch.  I was hoping they would win it if I wasn't watching them.  (We hockey fans are fairly superstitious you know...)


----------



## Hank

Asham suspended for 4 games and Neal for 1....


----------



## BuddyLee

Hopefully the refs in the Bruins v. Caps series don't ref another future series in this years Stanley Cup Finals.  Been inconsistent and downright horrid at times.


----------



## Hank

Backstrom suspended 1 game as well


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> Backstrom suspended 1 game as well


...and Weber walks.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> ...and Weber walks.



Shanahan is a ####ing joke!


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> Shanahan is a ####ing joke!


Apparently Nick should have smashed his head into the boards like a masonry nail a few times.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> Hopefully the refs in the Bruins v. Caps series don't ref another future series in this years Stanley Cup Finals.  Been inconsistent and downright horrid at times.



In my opinion all the refs need a talkin' to..... I can't believe Torres of The Coyotes was not even penalized for leaving his feet plus a head shot! Ridiculous!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> Asham suspended for 4 games and Neal for 1....


Backstrom gets 1 game for crosscheck and Neal takes a run at 2 different players and he is a repeat offender.... he ony gets 1 game? Shanny is a joke. Let's see what Torres gets for taken a run at Hossa tonight.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> In my opinion all the refs need a talkin' to..... I can't believe Torres of The Coyotes was not even penalized for leaving his feet plus a head shot! Ridiculous!


That was a nasty hit. Torres is a repeat offender also.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

BuddyLee said:


> Apparently Nick should have smashed his head into the boards like a masonry nail a few times.


He would have only got a fine if he would have done that. I don't get Shanny decision making.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> Believe what you want. Crosby started the fight and Adams jumped in. Actually Crosby engaged Hartnell from behind and Hartnell started to fight back then Cindy's mom came to his rescue. (Adams)



Obviously you're wrong.  Again.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> Obviously you're wrong.  Again.


You stopped watching because the PENS were getting their @ss beat again. Was Cindy not face washing Hartnell from behind?


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Asham suspended for 4 games and Neal for 1....



That's about what I had figured.  I think Asham got 4 just to ensure he was out for the length of this series.

While we've been focused on the Pens/Flyers series for obvious reasons, it's amazing just how much of this stuff is going on in other the other series as well.  SuspensionFest 2012!  

Of course the biggest joke is how Weber got off with just a $2500 fine for intentionally slamming Zetterberg's head into the glass, repeatedly.  If that isn't clear intent to injure, (while having nothing to do  with making a hockey play), nothing is.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> You stopped watching because the PENS were getting their @ss beat again. Was Cindy not face washing Hartnell from behind?



Face washing is not fighting.  

Both Crosby and Hartnell got 2 for roughing for their antics.  Then Adams came in and flung Hartnell around to fight him, which got Adams the instigator and misconduct, while both he and Hartnell got 5 for fighting.


----------



## Sweet 16

BuddyLee said:


> Hopefully the refs in the Bruins v. Caps series don't ref another future series in this years Stanley Cup Finals.  *Been inconsistent and downright horrid at times*.



Not to mention allowing games to get so out of control.  It's their job to make sure they get the call right and keep it under control and they can't even do that!  They're also in the way a lot.  Even Joe B. or Locker mentioned that the same official got in the way of the play multiple times during the last game.  These guys are supposed to be professionals and they shouldn't have more impact on the outcome than the players do!


----------



## Hank




----------



## Baz

Hank said:


>



  That's creative!  If they were going for accuracy though, they should've put Giroux or Timmonen in the Lion outfit instead.  

(Plus, they may want to fire the guy who picked that outdated logo for their fantasy. )


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> That's creative!  If they were going for accuracy though, they should've put Giroux or Timmonen in the Lion outfit instead.
> 
> (Plus, they may want to fire the guy who picked that outdated logo for their fantasy. )



Will you be watching the game with a broom tonight?


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Will you be watching the game with a broom tonight?



I'll be watching, but with a few beers instead.


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> Will you be watching the game with a broom tonight?





Baz said:


> I'll be watching, but with a few beers instead.





This will be me...

Flyers sweep 
Flyers lose


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> This will be me...
> 
> Flyers sweep
> Flyers lose




Honestly, if the Flyers close it out tonight I don't think I'll be as upset as I was after Sunday's fiasco.  I pretty much felt it was over then.  That said, I will be extremely disappointed if the Pens don't make a competitive game of it.  It'll be even harder to win with Neal out, but there's plenty of guys playing who have put pucks in the net this year, so that's no excuse.

It's been the D and the goaltending that's been the big disappointment.  That, and the complete lack of discipline.

Either way, I hope it's a good game.


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> Honestly, if the Flyers close it out tonight I don't think I'll be as upset as I was after Sunday's fiasco.  I pretty much felt it was over then.  That said, I will be extremely disappointed if the Pens don't make a competitive game of it.  It'll be even harder to win with Neal out, but there's plenty of guys playing who have put pucks in the net this year, so that's no excuse.
> 
> It's been the D and the goaltending that's been the big disappointment.  That, and the complete lack of discipline.
> 
> Either way, I hope it's a good game.



Goal tending and D have been lackluster on both sides.  

Even though the flyers are up 3-0, I still feel this series could go to 7...  

The Pens will get control of their discipline and the goalies will settle in.  This should be a low scoring game, probably going in to overtime.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> It's been the D and the goaltending that's been the big disappointment.  That, and the complete lack of discipline.



uhhhh, dude... What about your 50 goal scorer w/ the big goose egg?


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> uhhhh, dude... What about your 50 goal scorer w/ the big goose egg?



I swear he looks just like a mongoloid!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> uhhhh, dude... What about your 50 goal scorer w/ the big goose egg?



Sometimes you have to credit the other team for being good.  The Flyers have done a great job keeping him under wraps.  

My point was that scoring goals (or lack thereof) hasn't been what's been killing the Pens.  They've scored 9 goals in the last 2 games, which normally would be enough given the defensive style and goaltending the Penguins have been accustomed.  What *IS* killing them is that in those same 2 games Philly has scored *16* goals.  Many of those were shorthanded, due to the Penguins newfound addiction to being shorthanded.

As ugly as Game 3 was, they were twice within 1 point in the 2nd period.  Everytime they'd get close, they'd take some stupid penalty, which would turn into a Flyers goal on the ensuing powerplay.  Or turn the puck over at the Philly blueline attempting some idiotic pass, which Philly would grab up and complete a long stretch pass to a wide open guy behind the defense.  Then they get frustrated and concern themselves more with bashing Flyers rather than focussing on playing their game.

That said, Geno *is* due to explode offensively.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> That said, Geno *is* due to explode offensively.



Ha! Mongo is a pitiful -4 for the playoffs and it's a little too late to "explode" barring a miracle comeback... I know he logs a lot of ice time, but he has the worst +/- on the team.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Ha! Mongo is a pitiful -4 for the playoffs and it's a little too late to "explode" barring a miracle comeback... I know he logs a lot of ice time, but he has the worst +/- on the team.



I don't care if Geno scores 3 goals or if Matt Cooke gets 3.  You seem to be missing the point.


----------



## White Buddah

Hank said:


> In my opinion all the refs need a talkin' to..... I can't believe Torres of The Coyotes was not even penalized for leaving his feet plus a head shot! Ridiculous!


Torres suspended indefinitely! Also an in person questioning with the league Friday.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> I don't care if Geno scores 3 goals or if Matt Cooke gets 3.  You seem to be missing the point.



My point is Mongo is choking in the playoffs!


----------



## LordStanley

LordStanley said:


> Goal tending and D have been lackluster on both sides.
> 
> Even though the flyers are up 3-0, I still feel this series could go to 7...
> 
> The Pens will get control of their discipline and the goalies will settle in.  This should be a low scoring game, probably going in to overtime.



So much for the goalies settling in 

10-10 overtime?


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:
			
		

> So much for the goalies settling in
> 
> 10-10 overtime?



At least both teams are consistent.... :shrug:


----------



## Crewdawg141

LordStanley said:


> Goal tending and D have been lackluster on both sides.
> 
> Even though the flyers are up 3-0, I still feel this series could go to 7...
> 
> The Pens will get control of their discipline and the goalies will settle in.  This should be a *low scoring game*, probably going in to overtime.



So what is your definition of a low scoring game?


----------



## LordStanley

Crewdawg141 said:


> So what is your definition of a low scoring game?



   Low scoring by roller hockey standards


----------



## twinoaks207

okay, this is looking more like my Penguins...and not like victims of the bodysnatchers...


----------



## BuddyLee

Philly better get some better goal-tending or they better score 5 or more the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

How can a team look so dominate for 3 games and look like poo poo for 1? God that was ugly.


----------



## Baz

Baz said:


> I don't care if Geno scores 2 goals and Jordan Staal gets 3.  ....



:fixed:

Well, that was refreshing.  

On to the next one.


----------



## LordStanley

Peter Forsberg said:


> How can a team look so dominate for 3 games and look like poo poo for 1? God that was ugly.



Flyers hockey Bro!  Flyers Hockey....


----------



## LordStanley

BuddyLee said:


> Philly better get some better goal-tending or they better score 5 or more the rest of the playoffs.



Mr Humongous Big, was a humongous disapointment last night.  And Bobs wasnt any better


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Mr Humongous Big, was a humongous disapointment last night.  And Bobs wasnt any better



Maybe there was a bear in the crowd.


----------



## Sweet 16

As much as I wanted the sweep, I would have been a little disappointed had the series ended last night.  It's just so darn entertaining, without the stress of the Caps series!


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> Maybe there was a bear in the crowd.





I bet there will be a few in Pittsburgh


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> I bet there will be a few in Pittsburgh



Probably not as many as in the first couple games.  Might be considered bad juju after what happened.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

C-a-p-s caps...caps...caps!


----------



## Crewdawg141

LordStanley said:


> Low scoring by roller hockey standards





Now if only the Caps could start scoring at will like the Pens did last night.


----------



## Hank

So glad our goaltending is nothing like Philly or Pitt!!! Holtby is on fire! Way to go Caps!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> So glad our goaltending is nothing like Philly or Pitt!!! Holtby is on fire! Way to go Caps!!!


YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> So glad our goaltending is nothing like Philly or Pitt!!! Holtby is on fire! Way to go Caps!!!





BuddyLee said:


> YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!



And don't forget Backstrom will be back tomorrow feeding Ovie & Semin!

LET'S GO CAPS!!!


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> So glad our goaltending is nothing like Philly or Pitt!!! Holtby is on fire! Way to go Caps!!!



Whats up with this only scoring 2 goals crap???  Makes for a boring game  

J/K


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Whats up with this only scoring 2 goals crap???  Makes for a boring game
> 
> J/K



Not to mention the low penalty minutes.  What are they doing out there?  Skating around playing grabass???


----------



## LordStanley

Whats going on in the West???  All the low seeded teams are whooping up on the higher seeded teams


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> Not to mention the low penalty minutes.  What are they doing out there?  Skating around playing grabass???



They're afraid to skate near each other for fear of suspension.  It was a hell of a lot better than the penalty-a-minute game the other night though.


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> They're afraid to skate near each other for fear of suspension.  It was a hell of a lot better than the penalty-a-minute game the other night though.


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> Whats going on in the West???  All the low seeded teams are whooping up on the higher seeded teams



wild wild west


----------



## Hank

Kinda hope Pitt wins tonight... I don't want Philly well rested while we are in a dogfight every night!


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Kinda hope Pitt wins tonight... I don't want Philly well rested while we are in a dogfight every night!



Good point.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> Kinda hope Pitt wins tonight... I don't want Philly well rested while we are in a dogfight every night!



 If the Caps continue on, wouldnt we be playing the winner of the Rangers/Senators?  (1 seed playing 8th seed)  Caps and Bruins series was 2 seed playing 7th seed.:shrug:


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> If the Caps continue on, wouldnt we be playing the winner of the Rangers/Senators?  (1 seed playing 8th seed)  Caps and Bruins series was 2 seed playing 7th seed.:shrug:



I don't want any well rested teams in the east.....


----------



## twinoaks207

This is why I have a #29 jersey.... 

  

One game at a time...


----------



## JoeR

twinoaks207 said:


> This is why I have a #29 jersey....
> 
> 
> 
> One game at a time...



You said it twinoaks. One at a time. I haven't got in on this discussion on the Pens/Philly series, because I can't stand those who resort to childish name calling (ie: Cindy). But it sure has been quiet here since the end of last nights game.


----------



## Hank

Coyotes' Torres suspended 25 games for Hossa hit...

Coyotes' Torres suspended 25 games for Hossa hit | Comcast


I Said Damn!!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

JoeR said:


> You said it twinoaks. One at a time. I haven't got in on this discussion on the Pens/Philly series, because I can't stand those who resort to childish name calling (ie: Cindy). But it sure has been quiet here since the end of last nights game.


Still here win or lose unlike most wagon riding fans.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> If the Caps continue on, wouldnt we be playing the winner of the Rangers/Senators?  (1 seed playing 8th seed)  Caps and Bruins series was 2 seed playing 7th seed.:shrug:


They re-seed the teams and the lowest winning seeded team would play the highest winning seeded team.


----------



## JoeR

Peter Forsberg said:


> Still here win or lose *unlike most wagon riding fans*.



You must mean the post Ovechkin caps fans. Not here. Been a Pens fan since 1970.


----------



## Hank

Caps Baby!!!! Got the defending Stanley Cup Champs on the ####ing ropes!!!


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> They re-seed the teams and the lowest winning seeded team would play the highest winning seeded team.



 I tried typing all the scenarios on a post last night but the beer was hindering my thought process!


----------



## JoeR

Hank said:


> Caps Baby!!!! Got the defending Stanley Cup Champs on the ####ing ropes!!!



That you do. As much as I'm not a Caps fan and really hope you lose the series (nothing personal), I'm happy for my son in law who's a life long Caps fan.


----------



## twinoaks207

Peter Forsberg said:


> Still here win or lose unlike most wagon riding fans.


 
Yeah, those of us who regularly post about hockey in the sports thread know that...


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> I tried typing all the scenarios on a post last night but the beer was hindering my thought process!


Not a problem... Nice solid win today!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> I tried typing all the scenarios on a post last night but the beer was hindering my thought process!


Well I have been accused of not knowing anything about hockey.


----------



## Hank




----------



## Peter Forsberg

twinoaks207 said:


> Yeah, those of us who regularly post about hockey in the sports thread know that...



Just means I'm a real fan because in the regular season Caps fans vanished.


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> Just means I'm a real fan because in the regular season Caps fans vanished.


----------



## twinoaks207

time to go get my Whiteout shirt...


----------



## Hank

twinoaks207 said:


> time to go get my Whiteout shirt...



ohhhh...can I spray you down with water?


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Hank said:


> ohhhh...can I spray you down with water?


I will root for the Caps today if I can watch!


----------



## twinoaks207

Hank said:


> ohhhh...can I spray you down with water?


 


Peter Forsberg said:


> I will root for the Caps today if I can watch!


----------



## LordStanley

The pens looked like they had no life left in them...  strange series, glad it over!   Nice win boys!


----------



## Hank




----------



## Peter Forsberg

twinoaks207 said:


>



Let's go Caps.


----------



## twinoaks207

There's always next year...

Now I guess I should root for the Caps for my daughter...

(on a side note -- heard this morning that Ovechkin was benched for game 4 -- why? I don't follow the Caps that closely.)


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


>


----------



## Crewdawg141

twinoaks207 said:


> There's always next year...
> 
> Now I guess I should root for the Caps for my daughter...
> 
> (on a side note -- heard this morning that Ovechkin was benched for game 4 -- why? I don't follow the Caps that closely.)



He wasn't benched the whole game, only the majority of the third period.  It was done more in favor of a better defense.


----------



## twinoaks207

Crewdawg141 said:


> He wasn't benched the whole game, only the majority of the third period. It was done more in favor of a better defense.


 
Thanks for the info!  I heard him saying that it was the Coach's decision, just didn't know why.


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> The pens looked like they had no life left in them...  strange series, glad it over!   Nice win boys!



Congrats to the Flyers and their fans.  They earned every win they got with great coaching and excellent team play.  The Penguins took too long getting back to themselves and by the time they did it was too late.  

This felt like an Eastern Conference Finals, let's hope the actual one is as entertaining as this was.

Congrats.


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> Congrats to the Flyers and their fans.  They earned every win they got with great coaching and excellent team play.  The Penguins took too long getting back to themselves and by the time they did it was too late.
> 
> This felt like an Eastern Conference Finals, let's hope the actual one is as entertaining as this was.
> 
> Congrats.



I'm glad they didn't just roll over and give up after that embarraessment last sunday. Pens made a series of it. I'll add my congratulations to Peter and Lord Stanley. Enjoy your next round and see you in October.


----------



## twinoaks207

Baz said:


> Congrats to the Flyers and their fans. They earned every win they got with great coaching and excellent team play. The Penguins took too long getting back to themselves and by the time they did it was too late.
> 
> This felt like an Eastern Conference Finals, let's hope the actual one is as entertaining as this was.
> 
> Congrats.


 




JoeR said:


> I'm glad they didn't just roll over and give up after that embarraessment last sunday. Pens made a series of it. I'll add my congratulations to Peter and Lord Stanley. Enjoy your next round and see you in October.


 
 

It was a good run and now it's over. It'll be interesting to see who finally walks away with it this year.

Pens will be back next year and we'll start this fun all over again!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Lol


----------



## LordStanley

Ottawa


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Ottawa



Yep.  I'm sure the Flyers would love to see the Rangers taken out.  


Over in the West, Chicago's departure leaves them with L.A., St. Louis, Nashville, and Phoenix.  Yuck.


----------



## mv_princess

So since poor Buffalo never made it, and those damn Wings flopped. 

Who is left that I really want to root for??! ( I will admit with full pleasure that I rooted for the Flyers during that round)


----------



## LordStanley

mv_princess said:


> So since poor Buffalo never made it, and those damn Wings flopped.
> 
> Who is left that I really want to root for??! (* I will admit with full pleasure that I rooted for the Flyers during that round*)


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> Yep.  I'm sure the Flyers would love to see the Rangers taken out.
> 
> 
> Over in the West, Chicago's departure leaves them with L.A., St. Louis, Nashville, and Phoenix.  Yuck.



The Blues look Dangerous...


----------



## mv_princess

LordStanley said:


>


 It may never happen again


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> The Blues look Dangerous...



They do.  I wasn't necessarily commenting on the quality of the teams as much as the "glitz factor".  Of those, I think L.A. has the most, and I doubt they're going to make it to the Finals.


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> They do.  I wasn't necessarily commenting on the quality of the teams as much as the "glitz factor".  Of those, I think L.A. has the most, and I doubt they're going to make it to the Finals.



Strictly hypothetical...

Flyers Vs Kings (as in Carter and Richards)  

That would be another one for the story books.


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Strickly hypothetical...
> 
> Flyers Vs Kings (as in Carter and Richards)
> 
> That would be another one for the story books.



Now THAT would be a glitzy matchup!


----------



## Sweet 16

Wow, not a single Game 7 in the West.  Why must the East always keep us in suspense?  Mind you, I would rather be watching hockey than sitting around waiting for Round 2, I just wish my team was getting some rest and allowing my blood pressure to return to normal before the next round!


----------



## Hank

mv_princess said:


> So since poor Buffalo never made it, and those damn Wings flopped.
> 
> Who is left that I really want to root for??!



Duh.... Your home team!!


----------



## Crewdawg141

Hank said:


> Duh.... Your home team!!


----------



## Hank

yup....the officiating definitely sucks and needs to be addressed. 

2012 Stanley Cup playoffs -- New York Rangers' Henrik Lundqvist upset after controversial goal - ESPN New York


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Watching the Panthers vs Devils game what a sloppy hockey game.  How did the Panthers even beat the devils 3 times in this series? Panthers only have 11 shots threw 2.5 periods.


----------



## mv_princess

Hank said:


> Duh.... Your home team!!


 But I'm not from here, so they aren't considered my home team. 

Although if they are out tonight, then who?


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> yup....the officiating definitely sucks and needs to be addressed.
> 
> 2012 Stanley Cup playoffs -- New York Rangers' Henrik Lundqvist upset after controversial goal - ESPN New York



waiting for the fine


----------



## Hank

mv_princess said:


> But I'm not from here, so they aren't considered my home team.
> 
> Although if they are out tonight, then who?



uhhhh.... where are you now, missy? They can't even be third in line to root for?


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> waiting for the fine



Yeah, that's the sad part... Lundqvist is the one that will be fined... They should start fining the refs...


----------



## mv_princess

Hank said:


> uhhhh.... where are you now, missy? They can't even be third in line to root for?


 I supposed they could be. I haven't been watching any teams close enough to tell who really has a great shot. And to be honest I never thought all the "big" teams would be out in the first round (pending a win for the Caps tonight)


----------



## mv_princess

Are you conisdering a 'bandwangfan" if you start rooting for a team now?


----------



## Hank

mv_princess said:


> Are you conisdering a 'bandwangfan" if you start rooting for a team now?



Nah...you get a pass since Buffalo sucks


----------



## mv_princess

Hank said:


> Nah...you get a pass since Buffalo sucks


 Oh yay!!


----------



## Hank

Ha! Marchand is such a douche!

Caps-Fan-Hating Brad Marchand Swears He Didn’t Dive


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> Yeah, that's the sad part... Lundqvist is the one that will be fined... They should start fining the refs...



While the refs were dumb to call that a goal, the review went to toronto... The dumbasses in toronto made the call.  Fine them too!


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> While the refs were dumb to call that a goal, the review went to toronto... The dumbasses in toronto made the call.  Fine them too!



no doubt.... It is so obvious it was a kicking motion!


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Ha! Marchand is such a douche!
> 
> Caps-Fan-Hating Brad Marchand Swears He Didn’t Dive



Yeah, and Cindy doesn't


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> Yeah, and Cindy doesn't



Not any more than any of the turds on your team.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Come on CAPS U CAN DO IT. Chara would be a great golf partner for Cindy.


----------



## Baz

Peter Forsberg said:


> Come on CAPS U CAN DO IT. Chara would be a great golf partner for Cindy.



Has Chrissy stopped drooling all over herself yet?  (See?  I can stoop to your level to prove my point.)


----------



## Baz

So what's everyone watching?


----------



## Baz

Wow!!!  Congrats to the Caps for knocking off the Champs.


----------



## DoWhat

Great game.


----------



## kk2187

Awesome. Hope he continues to play Holtby.


----------



## DoWhat

kk2187 said:


> Awesome. Hope he continues to play Holtby.



Damn good Goalie.


----------



## struggler44

DoWhat said:


> Great game.



Missed it, had to work but checked my phone when I left and it was in OT..........CAPS,CAPS,CAPS!


----------



## BuddyLee

Had to work but I was listening up until overtime.  Got to catch OT at my brothers house and woke up his lil' babies when Knuble drove to the net allowing the only black man on ice to get the back hand.

Awesomesauce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuddyLee




----------



## Peter Forsberg

I don't think Holtby is getting enough credit here. He just beat the defending stanley cup champions not to mention beat one of the top 3 goalies in the league.  Not bad kid keep it up.  Flyers fan given credit where credit is due but then again I know nothing about hockey.


----------



## Sweet 16

Peter Forsberg said:


> I don't think Holtby is getting enough credit here. He just beat the defending stanley cup champions not to mention beat one of the top 3 goalies in the league.  Not bad kid keep it up.  Flyers fan given credit where credit is due but then again I know nothing about hockey.



His stats going into last nights game were better than Timmy's and they just got even better!  And he didn't even flinch at the fake slash.

:icecold:

LET'S GO CAPS!!!


----------



## Hank

Such a great series!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Peter Forsberg said:


> I don't think Holtby is getting enough credit here. He just beat the defending stanley cup champions not to mention beat one of the top 3 goalies in the league.  Not bad kid keep it up.  Flyers fan given credit where credit is due but then again I know nothing about hockey.



Agreed. For being basically dropped into the playoffs, he's kept his composure, and it's been working out.

I think he had a .969 save percentage last night.



Hank said:


> Such a great series!



Every game in the series came down to a 1 goal victory. Each game was a nail biter.

Caps defense is no joke!


----------



## Crewdawg141

Hank said:


> Such a great series!



Very True.  

OK hockey fans, who do you hope that the Caps play next?  I wanna see the Rags in Round 2.


----------



## LordStanley

Chris0nllyn said:


> Agreed. For being basically dropped into the playoffs, he's kept his composure, and it's been working out.
> 
> I think he had a .969 save percentage last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Every game in the series came down to a 1 goal victory. Each game was a nail biter.
> 
> Caps defense is no joke!



The Caps defense is A joke...  The Caps were out shot 248-207...

Each game Holtby had to make 30+ saves.  That to me says the defense is lacking


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> The Caps defense is A joke...  The Caps were out shot 248-207...
> 
> Each game Holtby had to make 30+ saves.  That to me says the defense is lacking



I agree, although their shot blocking numbers were high.... Holtby was the defense!


----------



## Hank

Plus, the Bruins offense is no joke... During the regular season that had a scorer on every line.


----------



## Baz

It seems that every year there's that one "hot" goalie that takes a team that wasn't expected to do much and almost single handedly carries them deep into the playoffs. 

Is Holtby that goalie this year?  He better be with those shot totals.  He's certainly off to a good start.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

LordStanley said:


> The Caps defense is A joke...  The Caps were out shot 248-207...
> 
> Each game Holtby had to make 30+ saves.  That to me says the defense is lacking



They kept the defending Stanley Cup champs, and one of the highest scoring teams in the league to a constant one-goal game throughout the series. (1st in Stanley Cup playoff history) Not to mention the power play kills by the caps.


----------



## Hank

Caps vs. Rangers / Round 2


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> Caps vs. Rangers / Round 2



I like that match-up.  The Caps have dispatched them twice in the playoffs the last four years.

Of course, I liked the Tampa Bay second round match-up last year as well.


----------



## Crewdawg141

Hank said:


> Caps vs. Rangers / Round 2



Should be another good hard fought series!  During the regular season the teams split the 4 games.  I like this match up I just wish that the Saturday games came on later than 3:00 PM.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Crewdawg141 said:


> I just wish that the Saturday games came on later than 3:00 PM.



Not me...my girlfriend works Saturday, and I'd like to actually watch the game


----------



## Baz

I'm happy with how the game 7s played out.  Florida and Ottawa are just too  for my taste.  Should be good second round matchups.

Has Torts started whining about the Caps yet?


----------



## Crewdawg141

Chris0nllyn said:


> Not me...my girlfriend works Saturday, and I'd like to actually watch the game



You my friend are doing it wrong then!  I managed to get my g/f hooked on hockey a couple of years ago when the Caps were at home playing the Penguins during one of the Blizzards.  She discovered what a good game was and now joins me to watch the games.  She knows to leave me alone or to not comment if I check my phone while I am missing a game.  

My only issue with the 3 PM start time is that I am usually in the middle of something when the game starts.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Crewdawg141 said:


> You my friend are doing it wrong then!  I managed to get my g/f hooked on hockey a couple of years ago when the Caps were at home playing the Penguins during one of the Blizzards.  She discovered what a good game was and now joins me to watch the games.  She knows to leave me alone or to not comment if I check my phone while I am missing a game.
> 
> My only issue with the 3 PM start time is that I am usually in the middle of something when the game starts.



Well, it's not all bad. 

During game 7 she watched it with me, and we both jumped up and high-fived each other when Ward scored.

It was a glorious moment.


----------



## Crewdawg141

Chris0nllyn said:


> Well, it's not all bad.
> 
> During game 7 she watched it with me, and we both jumped up and high-fived each other when Ward scored.
> 
> It was a glorious moment.



That's a good start, now build upon it!  It takes time but with a little nurturing and pushing you will get her fully converted into being a good g/f and dedicated fan!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Well, it's not all bad.
> 
> During game 7 she watched it with me, and we both jumped up and high-fived each other when Ward scored.
> 
> It was a glorious moment.


----------



## Hank

*Excuses, Excuses, Excuses*

Boston Bruins' Patrice Bergeron played with torn oblique vs. Washington Capitals - ESPN Boston

In the opening minutes of overtime in Game 7, Bergeron had a quality scoring chance but couldn't convert.

Bruins general manager Peter Chiarelli said Friday he had no doubt that if Bergeron were healthy, he would have pumped in that goal.

"He was very debilitated from taking faceoffs and I believe, I don't Bergy would ever say it, but I believe that last chance in overtime he couldn't stretch for it because of the oblique. He was in a lot of pain," Chiarelli said.


----------



## Hank

Whatever!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Just as I said long ago hot goaltending is key but hey I know nothing about hockey.  Good Luck in round 2 Caps.


----------



## BuddyLee

Peter Forsberg said:


> Just as I said long ago hot goaltending is key but hey I know nothing about hockey.  Good Luck in round 2 Caps.


You also can't necessarily blame Holtby for two of those goals.  Defense can't let a guy walk right up to the goalie and shoot point blank.

Defense did a poor job on the first goal and especially in the third.


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> You also can't necessarily blame Holtby for two of those goals.  Defense can't let a guy walk right up to the goalie and shoot point blank.
> 
> Defense did a poor job on the first goal and especially in the third.



He wasn't talking about Holtby's performance yesterday... If you notice the post was made before the game...


----------



## Hank

Here we go Philly/Devils... Should be a brutal series!


----------



## DoWhat




----------



## DoWhat

DoWhat said:


>


----------



## DoWhat

DoWhat said:


>


----------



## DoWhat

DoWhat said:


>


----------



## DoWhat

DoWhat said:


>


----------



## BuddyLee

Much much better game by Holtby.  Some scary moments for the defense though.


----------



## DoWhat

BuddyLee said:


> Much much better game by Holtby.  Some scary moments for the defense though.


----------



## BuddyLee

DoWhat said:


>


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> Much much better game by Holtby.  Some scary moments for the defense though.



The crossbar was his best friend with the minute left... ::tink::


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy




----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> The crossbar was his best friend with the minute left... ::tink::


As it was for the King in game 1. 

Crossbars are for losers apparently.


----------



## LordStanley

Nice road win!  Love to hear those fans shut the Hell up!


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:


> Some scary moments for the defense though.



Green was getting chumped in the first period but was able to straighten up for the rest of the game... Wouldn't mind seeing him go after this season, I think his contract is up. What do you think about how Hunter is running his lines? Ovi w/ 13 minutes....Seems to be working.


----------



## Sweet 16

BuddyLee said:


> Much much better game by Holtby.  Some *scary moments *for the defense though.



Moments?  How about the whole first period?  They looked ridiculous out there scrambling around while Holt-beast was getting pummeled.  Glad to see them settle down and start playing the system after that.  Amazing how much time and space Ovie had on that shot and then he lasers it right through 2 or 3 defensemen and a goalie!


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> Green was getting chumped in the first period but was able to straighten up for the rest of the game... Wouldn't mind seeing him go after this season, I think his contract is up. What do you think about how Hunter is running his lines? Ovi w/ 13 minutes....Seems to be working.


I don't like how the best player on the team is limited in his minutes.  However, I do agree that he isn't your best defensive offenseman.  If your team has a lead, which we did most of the game, I can see the logic.  I just hope we don't do this so often as I feel it will be a detriment eventually.  Unless, of course, we're up by two goals or more.


----------



## LordStanley

Flyers/Devils

Game 2:

Period 1 = all Flyers
Period 2 = all Bryzgolov
Period 3 = all Devils


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> Flyers/Devils
> 
> Game 2:
> 
> Period 1 = all Flyers
> Period 2 = all Bryzgolov
> Period 3 = all Devils



Tempers are starting to flare... Game 3 should be a good one! The old man holding them to one goal (even though Philly only had 20 shots)


----------



## BuddyLee

That was a great...great game.  Holtby deserved that win.


----------



## cattitude

BuddyLee said:


> That was a great...great game.  Holtby deserved that win.



Best game I've seen in a long time.  Holtby was stellar.  And I'm exhausted.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

There were so many chances to win, for both sides. Holtby played great, but I think Lundviest (sp?) deserves a bit of pat on the back also. He blocked some pretty stellar shots on goal during a few hard offensive drives.

Great game though! Seems like they are getting better as the series goes on. 

Let's hope Saturday ends better than last night.


----------



## LordStanley

Chris0nllyn said:


> There were so many chances to win, for both sides. Holtby played great, but I think Lundviest (sp?) deserves a bit of pat on the back also. He blocked some pretty stellar shots on goal during a few hard offensive drives.
> 
> Great game though! Seems like they are getting better as the series goes on.
> 
> Let's hope Saturday ends better than last night.


----------



## Sweet 16

I am exhausted and heartbroken.  BOTH teams deserved to win IMO and it's just unfortunate (and lucky for NY) that it was sudden death and not a full period to determine the outcome.  Quite a few nit-picky penalties on us while the refs missed some blatant ones the other way.  On to MSG to even it up again!


----------



## cricketmd

Sweet 16 said:


> I am exhausted and heartbroken.  BOTH teams deserved to win IMO and it's just unfortunate (and lucky for NY) that it was sudden death and not a full period to determine the outcome.  Quite a few nit-picky penalties on us while the refs missed some blatant ones the other way.  On to MSG to even it up again!



  Go Caps!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Sweet 16 said:


> I am exhausted and heartbroken.  BOTH teams deserved to win IMO and it's just unfortunate (and lucky for NY) that it was sudden death and not a full period to determine the outcome.  Quite a few nit-picky penalties on us while the refs missed some blatant ones the other way.  On to MSG to even it up again!



Great game.  I agree both deserved to win.  When 2 teams play all out like that and leave it on the ice it's tough to come out on the losing end.  I'm not sure about your comment on the penalties - I didn't really think it was lopsided toward one or the other.  There's always gonna be missed calls and calls that seem iffy.  That's part of the game.  For the most part I thought they let 'em play.  

Gotta love playoff hockey when games are won by 1 goal.  Great entertainment for us fans.  Even tho the Caps lost, it was a very exciting game to watch.  I'd rather watch a close-scoring, hard-fought loss like last night than a blow out win.


----------



## Sweet 16

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Great game.  I agree both deserved to win.  When 2 teams play all out like that and leave it on the ice it's tough to come out on the losing end.  I'm not sure about your comment on the penalties - I didn't really think it was lopsided toward one or the other.  There's always gonna be missed calls and calls that seem iffy.  That's part of the game.  For the most part I thought they let 'em play.
> 
> Gotta love playoff hockey when games are won by 1 goal.  Great entertainment for us fans.  Even tho the Caps lost, it was a very exciting game to watch.  *I'd rather watch a close-scoring, hard-fought loss like last night than a blow out win.*



Yep, I'm gonna be on blood pressure meds for sure when this is all over!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Sweet 16 said:


> Yep, I'm gonna be on blood pressure meds for sure when this is all over!



If every game is like last nights, then we all are gonna be on meds.


----------



## LordStanley

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> If every game is like last nights, then we all are gonna be on meds.



If every game is like last nights, either team wont have anything for the 3rd round...


----------



## Baz

It'll be interesting to see how the Caps respond to that tough loss.  I don't have any stats to back it up, but it seems the teams that lose those extra OT playoff games tend to struggle the rest of the series.  

Good thing (for both teams) there's an extra day to rest up.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Baz said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the Caps respond to that tough loss.  I don't have any stats to back it up, but it seems the teams that lose those extra OT playoff games tend to struggle the rest of the series.
> 
> Good thing (for both teams) there's an extra day to rest up.



It happened to them in the series with the Bruins....lets just hope it turns out the same way.


----------



## LordStanley

Im not liking the way the flyers are playing...  No spark, no fight, no hustle...

They blew 2 OT powerplays and give the game away on a bad line change??? WTF??

The Devils just seem to want it more.


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> Im not liking the way the flyers are playing...  No spark, no fight, no hustle...
> 
> They blew 2 OT powerplays and give the game away on a bad line change??? WTF??
> 
> The Devils just seem to want it more.



No doubt! Where is the fire they had against the Penguins?


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> No doubt! Where is the fire they had against the Penguins?



Exactly!!!

I felt so let down.  At one point I stopped watching the game and started playing angry Birds.


----------



## Hank

Caps!  Series tied 2-2.... Boooooooommmmm!!!!


----------



## struggler44

Hank said:


> Caps!  Series tied 2-2.... Boooooooommmmm!!!!



 best they've played all yr.....my opinion


----------



## Hank

struggler44 said:


> best they've played all yr.....my opinion



Yeah man... Nice when the "stars" of the team produce....


----------



## DoWhat




----------



## LordStanley

Should I throw in the towel for the flyers???  

43-22 Total Shots...  Bryz did all he could, but this team cant deal with the Jersey Forecheck...


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Should I throw in the towel for the flyers???
> 
> 43-22 Total Shots...  Bryz did all he could, but this team can deal with the Jersey Forecheck...



Certainly not looking good for them.  I figured (along with pretty much everyone else) that the winner of the Penguins/Flyers series may struggle maintaining that level of play in the next round. 

Not to take anything away from Jersey.  That forecheck is impressive.  Once they get a lead, it's damn near impossible to take it back.


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> Should I throw in the towel for the flyers???
> 
> 43-22 Total Shots...  Bryz did all he could, but this team can deal with the Jersey Forecheck...



I think Philly may have gone into this taking Jersey a little too lightly... Any idea how their season series went as far as win/loss?...The forecheck is brutal and I don't see much hope for Philly at this point.. The fire died after the Pitt series and you can def tell... 

Giroux will have a hearing today with ShanaBanahan


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hank said:


> I think Philly may have gone into this taking Jersey a little too lightly... Any idea how their season series went as far as win/loss?...The forecheck is brutal and I don't see much hope for Philly at this point.. The fire died after the Pitt series and you can def tell...
> 
> Giroux will have a hearing today with ShanaBanahan



Hank,
PHI and NJD split their regular season meetings - each winning 3 games.

I agree, PHI just doesn't seem to have any gas left in the tank.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Big game tonight for the Caps!


----------



## Hank

.....aaaannnnnnddd Giroux gets suspended....


----------



## Mabus

Funny how you Crapitals fans whine about the officiating when you lose, I don't hear any of you now....


----------



## Mabus

There's a little JUSTICE for ya


----------



## BuddyLee

Disgusting and cruel!


----------



## cricketmd

What a heartbreaker. Holtby played his heart out! Better luck next game!!


----------



## Hank

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Disgusting and cruel!



Yup... life of a caps fan.. what a bummer!


----------



## Hank

cricketmd said:
			
		

> What a heartbreaker. Holtby played his heart out! Better luck next game!!



Holtby carried them. They deserved to lose.


----------



## BuddyLee

Hank said:


> Holtby carried them. They deserved to lose.


After the first period and a half I would agree.  I actually expected as much.

The second half they battled back and had a great chance to win.  

Damn you hockey Gods!


----------



## cricketmd

Hank said:


> Great game!! Caps had this game entirely in the bag and led the entire 3rd quarter until the last 6 seconds. Better luck next time!


 

 Thanks!


----------



## Sweet 16

Ugh!  I am still too stunned to comment on this one.

W. T. F. ?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Another crazy game.  Tough lose for the Caps.  

I agree that Holtby carried them but not that they deserved to lose.  It's playoff hockey, everyone knows that a hot goalie can carry their team.  However, the Caps still need to get more shots on goal.  With the talent they have I would expect more shots, JMO.


----------



## Sweet 16

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Another crazy game.  Tough lose for the Caps.
> 
> I agree that Holtby carried them but not that they deserved to lose.  It's playoff hockey, everyone knows that a hot goalie can carry their team.  However, the Caps still need to get more shots on goal.  With the talent they have I would expect more shots, JMO.



We beat them on:
save %
giveaways
blocked shots

They beat us on:
shots
penalty minutes
power plays
hits
faceoffs
takeaways
and, oh yeah....GOALS


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> .....aaaannnnnnddd Giroux gets suspended....



That makes tonight's task even more daunting for the Flyers.  That was one classic hissyfit though.


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg sure has been quiet...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

What a crazy game...

6 seconds.....6 freakin' seconds.


----------



## Hank

....annnnnndddd Philly is out!


----------



## LordStanley

Hank said:


> ....annnnnndddd Philly is out!



 

So much for the Caps/Flyers 3 rd I was hoping for!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hank said:


> ....annnnnndddd Philly is out!



yeah, I thought it would be a better series.  they just didn't have it against the Devils.


----------



## LordStanley

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> yeah, I thought it would be a better series.  they just didn't have it against the Devils.



Im going to sue The Flyers for emotional distress, loss of productivity at work, alcoholism, personal injury and false advertising...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

LordStanley said:


> Im going to sue The Flyers for emotional distress, loss of productivity at work, alcoholism, personal injury and false advertising...



HEADLINES:  Hockey fans open class-action lawsuit against the Flyers!


----------



## LordStanley

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> HEADLINES:  Hockey fans open class-action lawsuit against the Flyers!



Some Season Ticket holder are already doing that


----------



## DoWhat




----------



## cricketmd

GREAT game!! I saw good teamwork tonight, and I don't care what we pay Holtby it is NOT enough!!


----------



## DoWhat

cricketmd said:


> GREAT game!! I saw good teamwork tonight, and I don't care what we pay Holtby it is NOT enough!!



Hopefully they have the same game play and turn out for Game 7.


----------



## BuddyLee

This series deserved a game 7.

Its anyone's game now.

It's all about the bounce of the puck.


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> So much for the Caps/Flyers 3 rd I was hoping for!



At least the Flyers have the happy memory of punking the Penguins in the first round.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

BuddyLee said:


> This series deserved a game 7.
> 
> Its anyone's game now.
> 
> It's all about the bounce of the puck.




I agree completely.

Funny how the Ranger's last minute goal off the back of Carlson made it a 1 goal difference.   12 outta the 13 Caps playoff games have been 1 goal differential games.   Makes for good entertainment.

Caps need to bring their A-game again on Sat cuz you know the Rangers will be looking to bounce back and defend MSG.  Looks likes the making of another great game 7 to finish out another great playoff series.   Can't wait.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## Sweet 16

cricketmd said:


> GREAT game!! I saw good teamwork tonight, and I don't care what we pay Holtby it is NOT enough!!





Hoping the Holt-beast is here to stay!


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> At least the Flyers have the happy memory of punking the Penguins in the first round.



Its too bad Cindy "dosent like any of the Flyers"...  Claudia and He could share an early morning tee time!


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> Its too bad Cindy "dosent like any of the Flyers"...  Claudia and He could share an early morning tee time!



  Sid's got an extra couple weeks of practice in, he should win easily.


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> Its too bad Cindy "dosent like any of the Flyers"...  Claudia and He could share an early morning tee time!



He would have to ask Mario if he could go out and play... I'm sure Mario wouldn't mind as long as he was home for his afternoon nap and snack...:slurpslurp:


----------



## Sweet 16

*Holy crap ~ Hot-boy is a daddy!*

Braden Holtby&rsquo;s fiancee gives birth to a baby boy - Capitals Insider - The Washington Post

Happy for him but I sure hope it isn't a distraction.  On the other hand, he seemed VERY focused last night for someone about to become a dad.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Good Luck SAT. CAPS!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Sweet 16 said:


> Braden Holtby&rsquo;s fiancee gives birth to a baby boy - Capitals Insider - The Washington Post
> 
> Happy for him but I sure hope it isn't a distraction.  On the other hand, he seemed VERY focused last night for someone about to become a dad.


I guess one got by the goalie!


----------



## Baz




----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


>


----------



## Hank

Disappointed, yes.....but it was a good run.... Knocked out the defending Stanley Cup champs and went to Game 7 with the best team in the East... Almost every game was decided by 1 goal... Caps played hard and not once were they spanked!  Already looking forward to next season!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hank said:


> Disappointed, yes.....but it was a good run.... Knocked out the defending Stanley Cup champs and went to Game 7 with the best team in the East... Almost every game was decided by 1 goal... Caps played hard and not once were they spanked!  Already looking forward to next season!



I agree.  
Great entertainment.

So, what do you think of the Rangers/Devils matchup?


----------



## Hank

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> I agree.
> Great entertainment.
> 
> So, what do you think of the Rangers/Devils matchup?



It will be just like the Caps/Rangers series... Jersey & NY are a lot alike. Probably more nastiness in the series... Kinda nice to see the old man Brodeur making a statement but Henrik has been no slouch..... Rangers in 7


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hank said:


> It will be just like the Caps/Rangers series... Jersey & NY are a lot alike. Probably more nastiness in the series... Kinda nice to see the old man Brodeur making a statement but Henrik has been no slouch..... Rangers in 7



Did you catch the game?  
I enjoyed it.  For the most part a good defensive game.  I thought both Brodeur and Lundqvist played well - making some spectacular saves.  I don't think Brodeur even saw the shot from Girardi for the first goal.  The final score really doesn't reflect the gameplay as a whole.


----------



## Baz

The Kings are a runaway train right now.  Very impressive.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Baz said:


> The Kings are a runaway train right now.  Very impressive.


That's the L.A. Flyers get it right.


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> The Kings are a runaway train right now.  Very impressive.



They've been at it for a while now.  A near-sweep, a sweep, one loss, a 2-0 lead and all but two of their wins have been by 2 or more goals!  Unless they totally collapse, the East doesn't stand a chance against them.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> The Kings are a runaway train right now.  Very impressive.



No doubt! They are the team to beat, for sure!


----------



## Hank

They moved the time of the hockey game up...  I turned it on at 3 and they were late in the third.... ####ers!


----------



## Hank

Jersey taking it to the Rangers... Great series!


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hank said:


> Jersey taking it to the Rangers... Great series!



I wonder if the Rangers are going to be able to bounce back.  I think they will and it'll be a great game 6 to watch.


----------



## Hank

Who would of thought at the beginning of the season, Jersey would be in the finals... Good for Old Man Brodeur!! Nice to see that idiot Tortorella exit...


----------



## Hank

*Penguins acquire Tomas Vokoun*

ARLINGTON, Va. -- The Pittsburgh Penguins acquired goaltender Tomas Vokoun from the Washington Capitals on Monday for a seventh-round draft pick.

Vokoun spent only one season with the Capitals and was set to become an unrestricted free agent on July 1. The Penguins signed him to a two-year contract worth an average of $2 million annually, the team said.

Pittsburgh Penguins acquire goalie Tomas Vokoun from Washington Capitals - ESPN


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> ARLINGTON, Va. -- The Pittsburgh Penguins acquired goaltender Tomas Vokoun from the Washington Capitals on Monday for a seventh-round draft pick.
> 
> Vokoun spent only one season with the Capitals and was set to become an unrestricted free agent on July 1. The Penguins signed him to a two-year contract worth an average of $2 million annually, the team said.
> 
> Pittsburgh Penguins acquire goalie Tomas Vokoun from Washington Capitals - ESPN





Great pickup, that's one major item checked off the off-season to do list.  The Penguins have been skimping on the back-up goalie position for too long.


----------



## Baz

Kings finally closed it out with a big exclamation point*!* 

Heck of a playoff run they had.  Congrats to the new Stanley Cup Champs!  Never any doubt about the Smythe, either.


----------



## Baz

Geno nets one final hat trick to wrap up his 2011-2012 season.


----------



## BuddyLee

Caps acquire Ribeiro from Dallas

See ya' Semin!


----------



## kk2187

Adam Oates Named Head Coach

Think he'll do better than Dale?


----------



## Hank

kk2187 said:


> Adam Oates Named Head Coach
> 
> Think he'll do better than Dale?



hmmmm... not sure how I feel about this. Must digest.


----------

